# 2004 Kawasaki Prairie 700 4x4



## Micah Haarhoff

Got a build just about put back together...Now having trouble with the carb..Won't idle unless the idle screw is turned all the way in...and even then it wants to stall....also won't rev just dies. I just rebuild this carb.....Any ideas?


----------



## johnny ukelele

I am also building a 04 700...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

What are you doing to yours?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Rebuilt entire front end....custom snorkel job....relocated radiator...now I am having w.o.t. problems....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

How did you run the snorkel? And what fittings did you use?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Well ,,I dont want to steer ya wrong because I dont have my bike running right yet...but it looks real good....let me see if I can post some pics of it...I will have to figure this out....


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele

This is where I started...but I may totally redo it...


----------



## johnny ukelele

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Looks real nice! Were did you get the rubber fitting on top of the belt cover box?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Lowe's or home depot.....its a 3"~2" rubber reducer...and only lowes sells the black pvc...the only piece I could not find in black was the street 90° that I have coming out of the top of that reducer....

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------










---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## rmax

are you trying to run it with the air box off


----------



## johnny ukelele

No, I run with airbox on....I think I just about have it figured out after changing jetting a couple times this weekend....I came out of my airbox with an inch and a half ninety, then a short piece of inch and a half pipe...then stepped up to two inch.....it needs more air....I think I posted a pic of how I ran out of the airbox...I am about to step down on my jetting to compensate k132 front k135 rear....she runs good with k138f and k142r....and runs real good without airbox lid with a k148f and k152r.....thanx for askin bro...have you ever owned a prarie 700?

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------

Lol...now that I am thinking about it....I would never do that to my motor...thats why you will never see my intakes open....I always stuff blue rags in them while I am working...actually I am pretty o.c.d about my bike....I change fluids after every ride...this bike still has original motor...has never been cracked open....no smoke....and still runs like a scalded dogg!! 

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------

*motor*


----------



## johnny ukelele

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------

I didnt make the snorkel smaller, but I did make it longer with a bunch of twists and turns....back to the drawing board...gonna do dual airbox snorkel this time...more air~more fuel=more power...

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------

Ok micah....im ready to help you with your carb problem....tell me about your bike...snorkel, pipe, jet sizes, motor mods...


----------



## johnny ukelele

I have been inside these so many times this weekend...could do it in my sleep....got it down to like 40 minutes to change jets, between test rides....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok..im gonna do my snorkel again...doing two 2" out of airbox...pics coming soon...


----------



## johnny ukelele

I ordered three 2.25 rubber 90s, online, sunday night...hopefully they will be in my mailbox by friday....(fingers crossed)


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Thanks Johnny. No Motor mods yet, No snorkel YET, Trying to get it running right first. just rebuild this carb...Ordered a kit of ebay. So it will start (with some encouragment) but doesn't want to rev up all the way sometimes it does when it is in nuetral but while it is driving it won't. Found a good used carb I bought today and should be here soon hopefully. i'm starting to wonder if it is electrical....I may do the snorkel like yours Lol looks good.

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------

Also backfires like crazy when it shuts off...like 1/2 second after it dies


----------



## johnny ukelele

If it is a prarie 700, it has two carbs....


----------



## johnny ukelele

My 2.25 rubber 90s just arrived...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok,,,,,looks like im gonna punch a hole where the white nut is at.....









---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------

This is my original intake (motor) snorkel...I try to make the air flow as smooth as possible....try not to use many 90 degree fittings...it slows down the air....









---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------

Original snorkel system....to the trash....lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

Nope...thats not gonna work...
Change of plans....
To Lowe's or home depot tomorrow...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Lol Did you get it fixed that?

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------

Yet*


----------



## johnny ukelele

I had to order some parts...last one came in today...I will post pics as I build this snorkel...I am totally re~vamping it...

You been working on yours?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok, so I bought a kfx, cvt exhaust duct for that factory look...









---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------

I had to find the shortest route, so lets drill some more holes in the plastics...lol









---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

A rubber 2.25", 45° for the cvt intake....


----------



## johnny ukelele

I guess photobucket is down...all my pics are gone...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Airbox modifications...









---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------

This is 1 1/2" fittings, coming out of airbox..2" would not fit...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yes I have worked on mine some...Got a new carb for it...And working on a snorkel...Got new plastics and moving the rad Lol! How is yours coming?

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------

How did you make the airbox seal watertight?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Which part of it? There is a bunch to do to this airbox to make it water tight....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Lol Idk whatever needs to be watertight. I got most of the stuff needed for the snorkel today...Now get to figure out how do run it and play the jetting game...Really don't want to get in some deep stuff and find out something wasn't watertight. How is yours going?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok, does your airbox look just like mine?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yes sir I think it is the same bike...04 700 Lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok....there are two hoses coming off the bottom of your airbox...you should be able to see them by looking under your front right fender...
One is a drain (there should be a plug in the end of that hose)
The other one is a vent (this is the one you have to do something about)
It goes up into airbox, then loops under your airfilter and then back out of the airbox, down to the carbs...
In the pic below you will see that I capped these ports...(be inventive...I think I bought an assortment of these at an auto parts store)
I capped them on the inside of box (VERY IMPORTANT....,I will show you why in another pic...)

Moderator,,,,how do I remove one of these pics??


----------



## NMKawierider

Just edit, select, delete. I did it.


----------



## johnny ukelele

Now im gonna flip the airbox and we will be looking at the bottom of that vent...
The tube that the hose slides on has a slit up the side, and goes beyond the hose stops...
Thats is why I capped it on the inside...









---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------



NMKawierider said:


> Just edit, select, delete. I did it.



Thanx brother....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Wow. Nice...Apreciate that. Hope you didn't have to go to to much trouble for the pics...

How far along are you now?


----------



## johnny ukelele

This pic is the other one you are capping inside of the box between the two velocity stacks....there should be a short piece of hose there...
Also...where the red marker is, I capped that also...there was a little rubber gadget there that let water out of the airbox, if any was to get in there...
Are you with me so far?


----------



## johnny ukelele

finished mock up today...will be glueing pvc tomorrow

This next pic is where I hooked hose to the nipple on the carbs to run up somewhere...I don't know where yet...it will come to me...I think I have a spare nipple inside the pod, where the vent off the original fan went to...or I may go higher...(those pics will come later...)









---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------











---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------











---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

This is what I used to seal the pvc fitting into the side of the airbox...its gutter sealant...found it at lowes or home depot by the gutters...its good stuff...takes like, 7 to 14 days to fully cure though...


----------



## johnny ukelele

For glueing pvc connections...
Cleaner/primer and glue....

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h48/johnnyshreddz/Mobile Uploads/20161109_134856_zpse1rmfycr.jpg

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Are you running a duel snork from the air box?

And that looks real good. I was going to use silicone but maybe that would work better...?'

How do you make the air box lid watertight? I don't trust the 4 little clips very much...Lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

I use marine grease on my lid...and yes I am running dual snorks to my airbox...the first time I did it, I was reduced down to inch and a half going into the box, and I wasn't getting enough air...the stock inlet only measures 1.90 inner diameter...if you look back at the pics I posted, you will see that I used the stock rubber fitting coming out of airbox, then I put an 1 1/2 90° right in that fitting, then I stepped up to 2" as quick as I could....then another problem was that I was trying to make my snorkel look one of a kind with those crazy looking risers out of the plastic...im gonna redo those also....if you snorkel, make it as straight as you ppossibly can, with as little 90° fittings as you can...90s choke your air down...air flows different than a liquid...air is going to take the shortest route...and a 2" 90 is not going to flow 2" of air,,,,just look thru one and you can see with your own eyes how much air it will flow....

Just food for thought bro...
On my airbox lid,,,,I take the lid and fill that groove with grease...(I do it by hand, then just squish it on and wipe off the excess with a rag) 

Ok im gonna try to post some more pics of where im at with it now....its a little chilly oitside right now...lol

---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------


----------



## johnny ukelele

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Looks real good. yes I'm snorkeling Lol. Got most of the stuff I need already...My main concern is not doing it right and finding out once I'm under...Lol kinda nervous. Will I need to relocate the rad to make room? I think I might anyway just so it cools better..


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Are you going to do an exhaust snorkel? Or will it idel underwater?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Do you live close to me bro? I don't know if you have to relocate...I know you have to, the way I did it...but I think I have seen other people do it on this forum without moving the radiator....

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

No...my bike runs pretty good under water...I do idle up just a touch before I take her swimming....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Lol I'm in Conroe TX. If you were pretty close we should hit up and go to a mud park somewhere. Lol

So even with the exhaust underwater it will still idle?

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------

Oh...geez I have to move the rad...This is gonna be fun...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Yes...it will run with the exhaust under water....but try not to let it die...
I have been to river run in Jacksonville....
My favorite park is gator run...
I live close to highlifter park and highlifter shop
And I am close to muddy bottoms...
And CATVOS is in my town too....

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------

This is my bike a few years ago...this is what started this whole project...
I broke a steering knuckle on a ride one night...
Rode it out of the swamps just like this...
Had to roll bike on its side, at night and pull the whole left wheel off...brakes, axle, etc...









---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------

Front diff total rebuild...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Wow you have done a lot to that bike! Looks good bro

I got all my plastics stripped down and working on the rad and snorks...Waiting to see what kind of nighmare I can bring in...

After all that is done I get to find out why my steering is so stiff....This is going to be fun too...Mudinmyblood to the rescue Lol I apreciate you man...We should get together at river run sometime lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

Your steering is stiff because it needs some lube...mine was like that too...
If I were you, I would get my bike running right before you start snorkeling...
Do you have it tore apart yet?

Oh, I see your post...you have front plastics off?
Ok...I will have to take pics of how I mounted my radiator...
It is fairly easy...

When I work on something, I always put my nuts and bolts back where they go after disassembly...that way you dont lose anything...you can walk up to my bike right now and there are no nuts bolts or fasteners laying around anywhere...
And you can look in any of my pics...everything stays in its home...that way if I dont get to work on it for a week or so, nothing gets lost...

I will answer any questions you have...
Do you have a manual?
A good flashlight?
And torque wrenches?

And you said you got a new carburetor...
Did you get a new set as in two??
Gosh....a new set of carbs is like $700 huh??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yes sir I always put the bolts back...have lost way too many lol. I did buy the manuel...I have a decent flashlight and a pretty good digital torgue wrench, 

Lol No I good a new to me carb...It is running good now...

Yes. All the plastics are off as well as the radiator, front bumper...etc

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

Did you make your snorks come out of the rad fill hole piece or are they farther up?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Mine come out further up...where they come out right in the "v" of the rack....I will post some pics in just a bit...and I used a hole saw to get perfect circles...I think I posted a pic of my holes in the plastic already....let me look....

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------










---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------


----------



## johnny ukelele

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------










---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------










---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------

Hope these pics help brutha!!


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok, mine is coming together....trying to make a ride tomorrow, but it doesn't look like I am going to make it...I would rather take my time and make sure its done right

Don't be afraid to use rubber couplings...
I made mine where I could take it apart....
I have a buddy that paid a shop to do his, and he can't even take his plastics off without cutting his snorkels...
That is too rigid for me...
I want my snorkels "rubber mounted"...
If I flip my bike, it may tear up the risers above the plastic, but its not gonna wreck my entire snorkel system....


----------



## johnny ukelele

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------










---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------










---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------










---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

Stripped down!!









---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Wow Nice!

Is that a highlifter rad kit? And yes I was going to use rubber fittings just under the top of the plastics...

Geez how did you bust that front wheel? Lol looks real bad..Glad you got it fixed...


I like how you have the dual air box snorks....I'm guessing that will give you a little more power..

Apreciate the rad pics...Maybe I can work something out without having to buy a HL rad kit..Lol

Hope you make the ride tommorow.


----------



## johnny ukelele

It is a highlifter radiator that I bought used...it did not come with a mounting kit...so I had to build the mounts...thats why I took the pics for u....
I bought the aluminum angle bracket and the flats at lowes...and the u bolts...
This is how you will mount your stock radiator also...
All the construction pictures I have posted give you hints and clues...you may have to blow them up a bit to see them...
Highlifter does not sell that universal radiator kit any longer anyway
...believe me, I tried to buy it brand new....lol

Anyways....I have a lot to say.....

If you mount your stock radiator up there,,,,you will have a hose sticking straight up in the air, because the inlet sticks out the top....
Look at your radiator...
So I started searching for a radiator that was gonna look right....I think the brute or king quad radiators are right...I will do some checking on that...and then they also dont have a radiator cap....so that was another issue for me....
How was I gonna fill it up???

Another thing I thought about today,,,,and it happened to me today....keep in mind when dry fitting your pvc together,,,, that when you glue it up each piece goes together better and the pipe slides into the fittings all the way and makes each joint just a tad bit shorter...
One of mine is not perfect,, so im gonna have to do it again...
Im so anal about stuff like that....

Ok...be patient dude...
I will tell you that I spend a lot of time just looking and planning,,,from different angles,,,,with my flashlight,,,,,making sure that nothing is rubbing wires or touching the steering stem....
Plastics on,,,,plastics off,,,looking,,,,measuring,,,,plastics on,,,,plastics off,,,
I know its a pain in the butt,,,but you will be proud of your machine if you take your time and do it right....

Best of luck to ya buddy...
I am here to help...

Oh,,,,I was at a free park riding...the trails are not maintained on a regular basis....
I was flying down this trail....
Came around a corner....
Big tree laying in the middle of the trail...
I almost came to a complete stop when that tire just kissed the end of this tree..
And POP!!!! 
that was it....
We tried to piggy back it out of the woods...
I put my front tires up on the back rack of a brute,,,strapped em down...
That worked for about 100 yards, till the strap broke....
Then I knew what I had to do....
Ride that baby out on three wheels...
Nobody in my group could believe that I rode her out like that....
It was a wild night!!!

I am doing the second snorkel because my original one really was not two inch the entire way...
You can see it in the pics I posted...I had it reduced down to inch and a half going into the airbox...
And that is how I have the second snorkel right now...
BUT.....the stock inlet on your airbox only measures 1.90...
So thats why I bought the 2.25" rubber 90...
So I could clamp on outside of inlet and go straight to 2" pvc...
I have an extra one if you don't have one yet...I had to order them on the interwebs...

Ok....so lets do the math....
Dude...this has taken me a while to figure all this crap out...
Because after I built first snorkel,,,I"


----------



## johnny ukelele

After I built first snorkel....I had NO WIDE OPEN THROTTLE....

Now I dont know how you ride, but if I don't have w.o.t., there's just no sense in me even riding....
So no matter what main jets I put in it,,,it would just fall on its face when I pinned the throttle....
I ended up just taking the airbox lid off and jetted it for a lot of air....I think I stepped up like 5 jet sizes....we will go into this later....
Anyway she took off like a raped ape...
So that told me I was not getting enough air, with my original set~up..no matter what size jets I put in it...I guess I could have bought a bunch of smaller (than stock) jets, but thats not what im trying to do...I want my machine to run at maximum performance...
And if the two snorks is not enough air, I already have plans for a third snorkel to come out...so I ain't sweatin this at all....
Anyway....back to the math....
Stock inlet 1.90 inner diameter....
Second snorkel...the smallest diameter is 1.29...
1.90 + 1.29=3.19....
So right now I have a 3 inch snorkel...

And if thats not enough I will add another 1.29 to it for a little over 4".of pipe flowing into my airbox....
I am using my airbox as a plenum...
The more air you can get to your carbs, means the more gas you can put to it by way of bigger jets,,,,,which makes more power....

Ok...I will quit ramblin now

Stay tuned....more to come tomorrow.....
Lol,,,,,,lol......lol

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------

Let me get my stock radiator out tomorrow and lets see what we can figure out...
I will look at it and see what I would do if I had used it...

I will look at it in the morning...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Im gonna have to do some research on this one...can anybody give us some input??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Wow lots of good reading.

I'm going to post up what I have so far...I was trying to use as much straight pipe as possible for better air flow. 

If it ran good after you put 5 jets sizes up then why didn't you just leave the jets in there? sry if it's a dumb Q

I mainly ride trails and some mud here and there...good bit of creek riding too..

So the rubber 90 goes over the stock fitting? Like you just shove the stock rubber fitting inside the 2.25 one? 

as for the rad I havn't figured out a good way to put the temp thing(I guess that's what it's called) that's bolted to the filler neck and still have it on top of the stock rad...I had a buddy that did his that way but he moved to Arkansas and I never got a good look at it. 

Let me send you some pics of what I have right now...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff




----------



## johnny ukelele

No,,,the 2.25 rubber fits on the stock airbox opening...you don't use the stock rubber at all....I will post pics in a bit....

My bike ran good when I stepped up 5 jet sizes WITHOUT THE AIRBOX LID ON...

Now I have to get it to run like that with the lid on, breathing thru the snorks...

Sorry if I am confusing you...
I am just trying to keep you from making the same mistakes as I did....
Sorry again.....

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------

No questions are dumb questions....
I have asked millions of questions in my lifetime...
Thats how you learn things...
I still ask questions myself...

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------

Alright!! You are well on your way!!

Lookin good!!

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------











---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------
I will be using a clamp on it also....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Oh..with the air box lid off....Lol Did you ever figure out your jetting? I'm working on the air box snork now..This is going to be the fun one since I have no earthly idea what I'm doing,,,Lol

Your not confusing Lol your the whole reason I decided to snork my bike Lol...Appreciate you...

Now I get to figure out the rad game...I can not find a used HL rad kit anywere...I have seen people do it with the stock rad but I can't remember how they did it...

Thanks and Thanks again


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Nice....Guess I gotta order me some rubber 90's Lol

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------

Do you have to clamp the 90's?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Yes...I will clamp it....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

hmm...What size clamps? And were did ya order the 90's from?


----------



## johnny ukelele

A place called intake hoses....

Google (2.25" rubber 90°)...

Then look for intake hoses LLC...

they are pricey...

I think I have an extra laying around...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Oh geez...they are kinda pricy.

No it's fine. I'm sure you will need it or use it sometime. Thanks though!


How many do I need?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Well, I used one 90° coming off the front of the airbox, and I used one 45° coming off the cvt intake...both are 2.25"...I had to cut one side of the 90° down so it cleared the steering stem in front of the airbox...


----------



## johnny ukelele

</title> </head> <body bgcolor="#000000" text="#FFFFFF" link="#FFFFFF" vlink="#FFFFFF" alink="#FFFFFF"> <table width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0"> <tr align="center"><td> <html> <head> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="tex

Check these pics out...this one is done without relocating...but I think they used 1 1/2 pipe....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Thanks bro will def check them out


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yeah they used 1 1/2"...idk if that would work...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Hmmm not finding a place to order one....could you post the link?


----------



## johnny ukelele

For the rubber 90??

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------

90 Degree Elbows - Intakehoses.com

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

As you can see,, I had to do a little trimming to it....









---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------










---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------










---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

DO I need a 45 as well?


----------



## johnny ukelele

I used one on my cvt intake, but no, you already have yours done...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I don't think it's a very good seal..It was a little small..I had to cram it in there...better get one of them too...so two 90's and one 45?


----------



## johnny ukelele

I only used one 90....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Thanks I got two because with my luck I'm going to cut it wrong or something...lol So I got 2 90's and a 45....70 bucks down da drain Lol


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

How is yours coming?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Not down the drain....but I know what ya mean...I would love to see how much I have tied up in just my front end...I lost track...and im still spending...but I love my machine, it keeps me out of trouble....

Mine is at a standstill right now....haven't had any spare time to work on it...washing machine went out, yard work, etc. 
Im sitting right next to it right now though...
My second intake didn't come out just right after I glued everything up, so I think I have to redo that one run....

What color are your plastics....
Its gonna cost me over $500 to turn mine team green....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

My plastics are camo Lol. Yeah...not down the drain...Just had to spend 600 on tires to find out the guy gave me the wrong bolt pattern rims....Extra hundred buck for adapters Lol


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Why do you want yours team green? 

Lol I kinda wanted a hunting bike I could take in the mud if I wanted...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Well, I don't hunt....and I have always loved the team green color....
But now I am looking at the suzuki twin peaks yellow....can't make up my mind...
I want something thats gonna stand out....
Or I thought about doing an army theme on these hunter green plastics....
Like ARMY down the back fenders in grey and maybe a grey army star in the middle of the front fender......
I dunno yet....

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------

What kinda tires you get and what size???


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Nice! 
The yellow would sure stand out. I would deff get the team green ones if I wanted a bike that would stand out... How are you changing the color? Getting new plastics or painting or ?? That yellow would sure be nice on a prairie though Lol Prolly not another one out there like it


I got 29.5" Outlaws on SS rims. Hoping I can pull them fine... I pulled 28's no problem so going to try out the 29.5's

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------

The army theme would be nice.


----------



## johnny ukelele

Oh snap! I just bought some 29.5 laws myself....
I been running 28 inch swamplites for the longest....
I think im gonna clutch mine before I put the meats on her though....

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------

Yes....new plastics....mine are cracked here and there....my bike has been flipped a few times by previous owners....

---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------

Did you get outlaw ones or twos??

---------- Post added at 06:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 AM ----------

And what size....mine are 10s and 12s....and let me tell ya, those 12s are wide as heck...they are gonna look mean on the back of this baby!!

---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 AM ----------

Yeah im thinking team green with my rims powdercoated yellow to make it look like a john deere tractor....

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 AM ----------

Or camo with a hunter orange seat would look sweet....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I got all skinnys all the way around...I'm also running 4.5" spacers so I have like 10 " of spaceing lol. New plastics is gonna cost a nice bit of change...I was looking for mine but I got them used...That johndeere would look awesome!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Hey I ran across this....Was yours covered by this?

CPSC, Kawasaki Motors Corp. U.S.A. Announce Recall of ATVs | CPSC.gov


----------



## johnny ukelele

I don't know if it was or not...I have replaced everything on my front anyway....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Hmm..Maybe you could have got it done for free lol. 

They are outlaw 1's what about yours?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Yes....I have outlaw 1s also....the outlaw 2s are just too heavy...

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------

Oh dude! I just looked at the map to see where you are at...
Holy smokes, you are right by the woodlands...
How old are you??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yes about 20 min from the woodlands...Do you know the area?


I'll be 16 in a week and a half.


----------



## johnny ukelele

Yes, I know the area...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Do you ride anywhere close by there?

Lol just out of curiosity why did you ask how old I was?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Because I have been to a party or two down there....

I was on a race team and we used to go to a dragstrip in sealy, texas....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Oh Lol.

Sealy is about 2 hours from me. 


Should have my rubber 90's here soon...Hopefully

Anything on yours yet?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Im working on it now...off work tomorrow, hope to get her down on the ground this weekend...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

That woud be awesome...Mine still has a long way to go...4x4 not working speedo not working...got new speddo....still not working so now I have an electrical problem...And I can't afford a shop...Lol I am really bad at electrical


----------



## johnny ukelele

Not a problem brother....probably your speed sensor....
On right side of bike below your clutch cover, towards the back of it there a electrical plug that is plugged onto an electical gadget that is bolted into your motor.....

Make sure that plug is plugged on good....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

well...idk if the speed sensor is good or not...Nothing comes on the dash when I turn the key...Just the green light and the reverse light....and the belt light..which is a solid light...idk why it is on..new belt and it isn't flashing....l sorts of electrical problems and I hate anything electrical...oh well I guess we shall see...Hope you get yours off the ground soon...Just waiting for my rubber 90's!


----------



## johnny ukelele

Did it ever work? And what happened to make it go out??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Not sure...It was broken when I got the bike...I bought a good used dash and it still doesn't work...Back light lights up when you turn the lights on...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok...got my rubber 90's in. 

And I fixed the dash problem....darn ground was loose.

now for the 4x4....sheesh


----------



## johnny ukelele

Hey bub...your rubbers made it in yet??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yup! Just got em an hour ago. Now for the rest of the fun....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Alright!! Time to put in work!!

I am gonna get back to work on mine over this long weekend...
It has been slow at work, so my cash flow has

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

....had a little cramp in it....lolz


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yeah IK about the cash flow problem....I have to save up a lot before I can do anything...being I'm 16 and don't have a "job" yet I work around the neighborhood though as much as I can....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Oh dude!! Happy birthday or belated birthday!!!!!!
When was/is it??

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

I told you I would have sent you one of those 90s....

It could have been a birthday present!!!!

  

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

I used to work for neighbors to work on my toys when I was your age too bro...

Honda actually offered me a job when I was your age...
I was always in the shop buying parts....
One day the service manager asked me who was putting all these parts I was buying, in or on the bikes...

Wish my father would have let me take the job...
But I was making bad grades in school, so he wouldn't allow me to do an after school job....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

technically it isn't for another 5 days..I keep forgetting Lol. 

Honda offered you a job? Nice Lol...

yeah ik about the grades...Lol

All I can do right now is work for the neighbors and save for a couple weeks Lol.....Those tires took a nice chunk of change.....700 bucks Lol saved for a real long time for those.

Apreciate you helping me with this project...

Really hope I won't have to jet....have a sad feeling I might have too...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Didn't you get new carbs?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

well...good used ones


----------



## johnny ukelele

Setting your carbs up shouldn't be a problem...
Don't worry about the small stuff...
Its gonna be all good man...

If you want to check yourself after you get your snorkels built,,,,,,
Take them off and fill them with water,,,,,
That will tell you if you have any leaks in your pvc runs....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

So....I got the airbox snorkel done....I think....I cut one of the rubber 90's wrong....I'm glad I ordered 2. I started in up and covered the intake and it still ran.....Airbox has a crack in it so I guess I need another airbox....more money to spend...Lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

Nah....just silicone the crack, inside and out,,,,should be alright....

Ok,,,your air leak is most likely between the carbs and the bottom of the airbox....

I stuff my carbs in the intake boots, BUT I DO NOT TIGHTEN THE CLAMPS YET....

then I place the airbox in place and secure it to the frame with the two carriage bolts....then i evenly tighten the eight bolts that fasten the bottom of the airbox to the top of the carbs....

As you tighten those bolts it sucks the carbs up tight to the seals on the bottom of the airbox...

Then tighten the intake boot clamps....

If you want to find out where your air leak is at...spray some carb cleaner or wd~40 or brake cleaner around the bottom of your airbox with the bike running and listen to the motor....

Let me know what you find....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

What do you mean by the intake boots?


----------



## johnny ukelele

The intake manifolds....or the rubber boots that connect the carbs to the motor....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Oh...So put the carbs in them....but don't tighnten them...?


----------



## johnny ukelele

What happens is....the carbs get stuffed too far into the intake boots....then most people tighten the clamps at this point....

Then they set the airbox down on top of the carbs....well, you know that you cannot see under there at this point....I used to have to look under there to get that litttle hose to seat on top of that barbed fitting sticking out 
between the carbs....

Anyways.....so when you start tightening those eight bolts inside the airbox,,,they cant suck the carbs up tight because the clamps are holding them down in the boots....

This is how the intake manifolds get cracked....and people say,,,,,my exhaust pipes are glowing.....

Because now the carbs are getting too much air....

Get that flashlight and mirror out bro....you have to get this part down....

Especially when jetting....
Everything fits together like a puzzle right here....
Use that flashlight and look at how it all goes together...

It is very important that you assemble correctly EVERY TIME!!

If its not put together properly it effects the way your bike runs...

Let me know what ya find....

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

Correct.....don't tigthen those clamps till the end....I have a screwdriver that is about 2 feet long....makes it much easier....

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------

Read my posts,,,and then do it!!

You will understand what I am saying as you put the puzzle together...
And you will never put it together wrong again...
And you will have to do this a few times when we are tuning your carbs....
So take your time and understand how it all fits together....

This will help a bunch of people on here that take the time to read the last few posts....
This is so many peoples problem with jetting and poor running machines....not to mention, destroyed motors....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Oh Lord....Sounds complacated....Ok I see what you mean....I prolly have done it so many times wrong I need to intake boots...Facepalm. Ok let me see what I can do. Thanks bro


----------



## johnny ukelele

Dude,,,I will tell you now, that I am 49 years old....I have been turning wrenches since I was your age....I have built a lot of motors...and learn new things all the time...I have built harleys that have been in magazines....my boss and I used to race a top fuel harley, all over the country....I am passing you down knowledge that I have learned over the years...

Not saying that I know it all....because I learn new tricks all the time...

But if you take the time to read my ppsts and understand them, you will learn some things....

Anything you don't understand....just ask....I will do whatever it takes to get you to understand....

Ok....time to put in work....im off till monday!!
Its time to finish mine up too!!
Woo hooooooooooo!!!!
I have to redo one of my intake snorks....
I will get started on mine in the morning....

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------

Why do you need intake boots??
Tell me whats going on dude....

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

ITS NOT COMPLICATED....I AM JUST EXPLAINING IN GREAT DETAIL SO YOU UNDERSTAND....

You got this bro....I promise


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Nice lotta experiance under your belt then Lol

I want to be a 4 wheeler mechanic....don't laugh Lol All this info is sure helping me. Apreciate it.

Sure hope you get yours rolling. Can't wait to see her run.

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

idk if I need intake boots....But I have put them on wrong so many times I wouldn't be surprised...I always clamped em on first.


----------



## johnny ukelele

As long as you intake boots are not cracked...you should be alright....

You found your intake leak didn't ya?????


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yup...inbetween the carbs and the airbox


----------



## johnny ukelele

They are pretty thick bro...you have just been having a gap between your carbs and airbox....your ok man....don't get discouraged...you are learning things!!!!

AND THATS A GOOD THING!!!!

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------

You don't need new boots unless they are cracked or damaged....you should be good....but check em out real good....even if you have to take them off....mark them front and rear so you put them back in same position....

A sharpie is your friend....I put marks on everything!!!!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Thanks Working on it now..4wd is flasing with the 2wd on the dash in 1 sec intervals. Manuel says I need an actuator.....More Money!!!! YAYAYAYAY...Might not be though....idk might do the bus connector mod and see if it fixes it though...

No I'm not discouraged...sometimes I want to be though Lol...

Yes sir very good to learn. I try as much as I can...Some times people get mad at me for asking so many questions lol....like the People at Orillys....Heheh


----------



## johnny ukelele

Mine flashes all the time...we will work on that after we get your motor running....
Its all good man....
I have spare parts....


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok...So I got the air box on I think.... started her up and held my hand over the intake....it did die but sounded like it's getting air in from somewhere....took a little motivation....didn't want to die but eventually did.

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------

I'm probabaly not going to be able to do much on mine today....Family and such. Have a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## johnny ukelele

Happy Thanksgiving to you as well brother...

This is where you will use

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------

Wd 40 or carb cleaner to pinpoint your


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Here is wha I have so far...still h






































ave to cut the pipe down a lil shorter...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Air leak....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff




----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I still have to cut the pipe shorter as you can see in the pictures...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Sorry,,,,my phone is jacked up right n

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------

Lookin good...
Those tires and wheels are sweet
Seal off that pull start cover before ya put it


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Thanks.

Yeah...Need a pull cover...next on the list.


----------



## johnny ukelele

...back on too...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I really fdon't like the rims though....they were hydrodipped before I got them....They really don't go very well with the theme I have rolling....Literately everything is camo on it...even the seat cover..I really wanted black rims but couldn't find any


----------



## johnny ukelele

Just get the cheapest pull start cover you can find...I took the rope out of mine and sealed it all up so no water could get in anyway...I don't have one of those laying around...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

But what happens when you need the pull start? With my luck I will......


----------



## johnny ukelele

Its up to you to leave it operating...
Mine was filled with mud and made that motor seal in there start leaking....
I have never used it anyway...
If your bike is in good working order, and you have a good battery, you should never need it.....
Then when you do go to use it, the rope is so dry rotted, it just breaks on ya anyway...

Totally up to you....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I see...How is yours coming?


----------



## johnny ukelele

I will add though....

There are things that you have to sacrifice, when turning these bikes into mud/water monsters....

These bikes were designed to ride on trails...
When you start modifying these machines, thats exactly what you are doing....
Modifying it to suit the way you are gonna ride it...

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

I am looking at my bike right now...I am about to get started on it...it is now warm enough out in my carport...lol....ok buddy...its time to put in work....

Have you found your airleak yet?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Is there a problem with modifying it that way? Lol yup warming up. Have fun! Whats your next step?


----------



## johnny ukelele

And wow...I looked on ebay for one of those covers...holy carramity batman!!
Those things are expensive...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

55 bucks....darn have to wait a lil bit I guess...Lol

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------

and thats used


----------



## johnny ukelele

Im gonna start by redoin my intake snorkel that didn't come out right...
I am fixin to head to lowes and pick up some more pvc fittings...
Thats an hour trip...might stop at my storage building and pick up a heater too!!

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------

Wish I could hit the lottery...I have a list of things I want to buy for my bike, to the tune of about $2500....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Nice. I have two 90's on my intake.....Is that good/bad...?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Being as you have it 2", all the way, im hoping you will be fine...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

But don't you also? and you have duel snorks...


----------



## johnny ukelele

No...actually, the one coming out of the side of my airbox, is only 1 1/2...it steps up to two, under the plastics...and the stock opening that we are both hooking onto, actually only measures 1.90...

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------

I have just over 3" of air opening into my airbox right now, but if I add this third snorkel, I will have just over 4"...but there is one 90 on each one...

I should be good like I am but I am gonna need more air for my new motor anyway...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Oh...I see....Well I need to get to work on mine I guess....Better stop bugging you and let you work...lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

I just got back from lowes....

When your motor was runnung, and you put your hand over the snorkel, did it act like it wanted to suck the airbox inside out??

Did it suck your hand hard?
And after the motor died, could you hear it sucking air, with your hand still being stuck to the end of the snork?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

No......Way no......Negative...Lol

It barely sucked at all....Only enough too barely kill it....Almost didn't die...Also it doesn't want to idle at all...Thinking the valves might need to be adjusted.....idk...It would idle before the snorks but only with the idle screw all the way turned in.....I think the throttle cable needs to be adjusted...anyway I got it to idle for a little bit and put my hand over the intake snork and it did die but idk if it dies from lack of air or from it not wanting to idle...still messing with it...trying to get it to idle enough were I can spray carb spray and find what I imagine is a air leak somewheres....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Will it idle without the lid on the airbox?

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------

We need to get your carbs halfway set up before we go any further....
Do you know where your air/fuel screws are?

DO NOT GO TO CRANKING THE AIR/FUEL SCREWS DOWN...
you will jack up the carb body...and at that point, the carbs will be garbage....

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------

I usually lift my slides up with a screwdriver so I can see the butterflies...then open throttle with the thumb lever on the handlebars,,,,,and make sure when the thumb throttle is wide open,,,your butterflies are wide open inside the carbs....

Thats one of the very first things I check....

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------

Do you know what size jetting is in these carbs....

Something is not right if you have to screw your idle knob all the way in to get it to idle....

Ok...I almost have my new intake snork glued up....this one fits muck better.....
I ran my snorks so close together that it had the other two in a bind also....

So I had to re make it....im so anal....lol


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Lol. No it will not idel with the lid off...Yup that is how messed up my old carbs...I'm so dumb...200 dollar mistake.


Do you think the throttle cable needs to be tightened down or adjusted some way....?



The guy I bought it from said it was all stock


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok....can you see the air/fuel mixture screws,,,or are the factory caps still on them??
Have you popped the bowls off to see what size jets were in there??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

No....I got it straight from the guy that said they came off a running bike...Yes I can see the air/fuel screws. No haven't popped anything....Don't want to mess it up I guess...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Don't throw those old carbs away bro...you may have just messed up the air/fuel needles themselves...

You got this man...we just gotta get a starting point...
Be patient...and dont go to making a bunch of adjustments at one time...

We are gonna get her to idle with the airbox lid OFF...

Mine will crank up and idle and run good with the lid off with stock jetting, but its a little lean...
Thats where we need to start....

So start asking questions now...

If you want to be a quad tech, you are about to learn how to tune a motor for optimum performance...

Once you understand this, you will be well on your way to your dreams...
Once you get your bike running like a swiss watch....everybody will want you to tune their bike...

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------

First things first....how old are those plugs in your bike,, and are they gapped properly?

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------

And before you pull the plugs out,,you need to do whatever you have to do to get those plug holes clean...YOU DO NOT WANT SAND GOING DOWN ON TOP OF YOUR PISTON WHILE YOU ARE CHANGING PLUGS.....

So get out the shop vac....or air compressor....whatever it takes to get them cleaned out!!!

I will say that this is a ****** design by kawasaki...
At least they could have put caps on top of the plug boots...

But,,,,it is what it is....

Man this snorkel I just glued up fits sweet....
I will be playing with my carbs this weekend too!!
We are just about at the same steps now....
Im a happy camper....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Thats what I want to be.....doubt it'll happen...

idk how old the plugs are....in there when I got it...

why do we need it to idle with the lid off.?

No I didn't throw them out...still have them. idk what I did to them...

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------

And idk If I have the air box and carbs on right...

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

Headed to the parts house for plugs and some more 90 fittings...Getting new plugs while I'm out


----------



## johnny ukelele

We need the motor to run, period...
I don't care if the lid is on or off...
I just need it to run somewhere, so I can get a starting point to help you tune these things...

So what you are saying is that this bike has never run good since you have owned it??

Are both cylinders firing, or is it running on one cylinder?

Did you touch the front and rear pipe to see if they were getting hot when you started it?

If you think you are ready to start, I will start throwing stuff at ya....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I'm trying to start lol...Just don't know were....I'll feel the pipes....Thats a good idea...

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------

Not really run good....But I built it...I bought it as a frame with four tires and had a pile of parts I bought as I got the money....I had it running good other than the fact it wouldn't idel....but I might have to adjust the throttle cable...idk...

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

Yes...Both pipes get hot

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------

Also...To get it to start you have always have had to push the throttle all the way in before it would start...Idk if that is a clue or anything


----------



## johnny ukelele

I already told ya how to check if the throttle cable was adjusted properly....
That has nothing to do with idle anyway...

Since im not there with ya, im just trying to find out where your motor is at brother...
We can't do anything unti this baby fires right up and rumbles at ya like she is ready to go...

When I hit my green button,,,,my bike fires up instantly
Thats where I need yours to be...

You are started micah....you are doing fine....it would be easier if I were standing right next to ya....but im not....so I am relying on your input...

Remember......Rome wasn't built overnight....

If ya think you are ready....you can lightly seat your a/f mixture screws and then back them out 1 1/2 turns.....
But I want to know where they were too...
So make a mark by each screw, then turn in like this....

Half turn....one....half turn....two.....half turn.....and count it out loud until it lightly seats.....DO NOT CRANK DOWN....just until you feel it start to seat....then I play with it a bit, and feel that seat with my screwdriver....get a feel for it....just dont crank it down......

Then lightly seat, and count out...
Half turn....one.....half turn.....and leave it there.....do both of them like that....
Start her up and tell me what happens....

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

So you have to push the throttle to start on two different sets of carbs??

Both sets of carbs are acting the same way??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

But shouldn't they be set from the other bike?

I'm about to rip out the snork make her stock again and get her running like a bat outta hell....Only problem is that I don't know were to start....idk if my air box is on right....just have that feeling....The mounting bolts are not quite lining up...

---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

I prolly should have done that before the snork....Thought I could just live with it not idleing....I take it I'm wrong...





So it should idle with the butterfly's all the shut? Because the throttle cable pulls them open right? So if the cable is tighter than normal it would pull them open and it would idle....Right? If I push on the throttle cable a little bit I can hold it there and it will "idle" won't go nowere but run fine...then give it some more gas and she will go....

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------

You say 2 different sets...Does that mean Each set like both carbs together....or each individual carb?

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------

Well....The old set it wouldn't rev up at all....Got the new set and it would...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Yes butterflies shut it will idle.....then when you turn that little knob that is hanging off the side of the carbs,,should be able to turn the idle up.....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

That knob....is cranked all the way in...can't turn it at all....And still won't idle for more than a couple seconds....


Maybe valves?

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

idk....maybe that has nothing to do with it...


----------



## johnny ukelele

What mounting bolts are not lining up?
Now ya got me worried....
The eight inside or the two airbox mounting bolts????


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

The two airbox ones.....

Sorry....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok....the rubbers move in those mounting holes...mine don't line up just right either...I thought my frame was bent from being flipped....lol
Once you get to that point, you should be able to move it around by hand enough to get them to line up....keeping downward pressure on the airbox....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yes I did....



Ok so I pulled the intake snork and put the stock back on....Just to make it easier for us....With the idle screw all the way turned in it will start if I push the throttle all the way in...and it will idle for about 20 sec....And about the air/fuel screws....They are stuck....Can't turn them either way....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Oh crap...then get them off and flipped over and fill those holes with some kind of penetrating oil...lets put old carbs back on....

Do ya wanna try that....let me know...I will have you pull the air fuel needles out so u can look at them....but if you do, do it on a workbench because a small o ring and washer is going to come out of there too...

You may have to go get your money back from that guy you got those carbs from....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I'm willing to try anything at this point.....But the old carbs won't rev up.....even after a rebuild kit. Whatever you think I need to do...I will do...Apreciate all your help....Lots of your time...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Send me a picture of what you are calling the air fuel screws in the holes....

They are right above the bowls on the carbs, right??

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

The pilot jets are probably just clogged up in your old carbs...

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------

Ok...lets get into the old carbs on a bench with some clean paper towels down and a clean work area....

You have been inside these.....right?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I put new pilot jets....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

eh....kinda...prolly did it wrong...but I have attemted to rebuild one...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok....you are pointing your finger in the right spot...
Your work area looks real nice bro...
I like how you have all your tools laid out...

Ok...is that the old set of carbs on the bench??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Thank you!

hehe I like the tools laid out but I want a tool cabinet....to protect the from the weather....you know?


yes...that is the old set....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Those bowl screws look like they have never had a screwdriver in them...thats good...

When you go to take those screws out,,you need the best phillips screwdriver you can find....not one with a chewed up head on it....

Mark your carbs....front and rear...
And put marks on your paper towels....front and rear...
We are gonna dissassemble these babys and I don't want you to lose anything....

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------

You are gonna put the carbs on the bench so you dont break anything and you are gonna put all your upper body weight on that screwdriver and use all the pressure and strength you have to crack these screws loose!!!!

ON EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM!!
We do not want any stripped out heads at this point...
They are very tight if they have never been opened...
Since 2004....

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

Do not even attempt this if you dont have a perfect screwdriver bro...I am dead serious about this....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

What do you mean by "good" screwdriver....?


And this sounds kind of interesting...Lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

A phillips screwdriver that fits those screws perfectly...
All my tools are snap~on...
Just a good screwdriver that bites those screws good...
Like I say...they are very tight...and it is gonna take every bit of steady force you have to crack them loose....trust me on this....

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------

Do you have a favorite phillips screwdriver that never lets you down?
Has never stripped out a head??
If not....its time to buy one....lol

It is interesting bro....its not hard....you just have to pay attention....
Take pictures with your phone as you disassemble...that way you can go back and look at them...

Are you still out working on it this late??


----------



## johnny ukelele

Daylight in the swamp!!
Let go of your **** and grab your sox!!


----------



## johnny ukelele

:lawz::lawz:Kinda cold outside this morning....
But I gotta get out there and work on ol' betsy...
Guess I will put my snomobile suit on and get after it....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Lol I can't afford` Snap-on....






Yeah I was still working...trying to get it done....

I have taken those screws out when I "rebuilt" it....shouldn't be too tight I don't guess...

I have a screw driver Lol....


Lol it'as not my phone...I use my moms...Lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

It took me a long time to aquire my tools bro...
I used my dads to start out...

I am not downing you at all micah...
I think you are doing a great job...
I remember being your age and being so frustrated working on my little honda 110 three wheeler....lol
And I had no forums like this to ask questions...
And my dad was not a mechanic at all...

But I swear...once you understand how all this stuff works, you will not be afraid of it anymore...

My motto was always this....

If a man was smart enough to design this in his mind and build it and make it run....
Then you and I are smart enough to take it apart, and put it back together...


Now...if you take those carbs apart today...
Take the black tops off first...get down on those screws too....
There is a spring and some other parts in there...
What I need you to pay arttention to is the rubber diaphragm in there....once you get the top and spring out of the way....on the lip of that diaphragm, on one side, there is a little brass tube...this thing is tiny small...
Get that tube and put it somewhere where its not gonna get blown down onto the shop floor....gonna be one like that in each carb....

Pull all that out and lay it out on its proper paper towel....front or rear...
The front carb is the one that the idle adjustment knob hangs off of...

Then, when ya flip it over to pull the bowls off, the first thing I want you to do is pull the floats out, along with the needle...be gentle with these...you dont wanna put any pressure on them because you will bend the tab that the needle hangs on,,,and thats what determines your float level...there is a single screw that holds the float shaft down...take that out....
Then the whole assembly will just lift out....
Lay those on their corresponding towel...front rear
Thats all there is to it buddy...then we can get to pulling jets and stuff out....
But that is all the fragile stuff out of the way...


Oh yeah on the top side, pull the diaphragm out too along with slide and needle...inspect diaphragm for rips or cracks....

On the bottom side....when you take floats out shake them to see it there is any gas inside of them....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Should I start on the old set of carbs or the new set?

thats a good motto...I like it.

I'm going into this without any idea what I'm doing...Maybe when it;s all said and done I'll have learned a good bit! Already have lol.

I stayed up until 1Am last night reading the fuel section in the Manuel...I've read i so many times I prolly could recite it word for word....And I still don't understand it lol.

How is yours coming?


----------



## johnny ukelele

I will be checking my phone periodically...
Take your time....good lighting, so you can see..
Get down on the screws....and be very gentle inside, till you get the fragile parts laid out....
Then we can get down on the inside of the carbs



LEAVE THE CARBS TOGETHER AS A SET...
DO NOT TRY TO SEPARATE THEM...
YOU CAN DO THAT LATER DOWN THE ROAD...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok...I will.

I will post pictures up as I get them...

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------

Do I do the old set or new set?


----------



## johnny ukelele

If you still can't move the air/fuel screws in the new carbs after soaking them with penetrating oil, I would keep them soaking...
We are just practicing on the old carbs that you thought were junk anyway...lol
But we are fixin to bring these babys back to life!!

We are just going in these and gonna clean them up and find out whats wrong with them...
You are not gonna have to spend any money on this bro...

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------

With the air fuel screws being frozen...those carbs really are trash to me....but we may be able to get them to free up....let them soak...brass and aluminum really shouldnt freeze up together....so somebody may have put some red loctite in there or some crazy ****....I have seen people do some crazy things....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I did get them to move....Only out not back in though...Should I pull them out all the way?

and every screw on the black cover on the old set of carbs was stripped out...So I started on the new set...opps


----------



## johnny ukelele

Back em out baby!!
There is a washer, o ring, and a spring in there....
Cool....lets build em man!!

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------

Pay attention...I need to know all details...
What color things are....if things look bent, etc. Etc....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff




----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Sry...idk why it posted the same one 4 times...


----------



## johnny ukelele

I can only see two of the pics looking down into the tops of the carbs with the diaphragm removed.....YEAH BABY!! did you put those those tiny brass tubes up for safe keeping?? They are hell to find on the floor....trust me on that too!!! Lol. lol
You are doing a great job!!

See,,,,its not so scary in there!!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Eh....Not so scary....More of a nervouse feeling I'm going to break or lose something,......lol...lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

Nope...looks good....you have everything laid out real nice...thats how its done right there man!!

---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------

Dude....they look real clean inside...what does the tips of the aif fuel needles look like...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok...Got the a/f screws all the way out on the new set of carbs.....And I was able to get the stripped screws all out with a pair of needle nose...So I quit on the new carb...(Had only pulled the bowl off) and started on the old set...So everything in the picture is from the old set...

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------

Well...On the old set...On the front carb there is not an a/f screw...idk were it is or if it ever had one...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Awesome...what do the tips of the air fuel screws look like....is there a ring around the tips of them, where they have been buried in their bores,,,or are they silky smooth tips.??

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------

Holy crap....no air fuel needle, and the bike ran??
I hope not for too long....
Thats crazy bro....
You are learning first hand!!
Good thing you have a spare set of carbs!!

I love this!!
You are gonna take two sets of carbs and make a set that runs like a scalded *** dog !!

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------

I bet that front spark plug is blistered white when you pull it out...

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

Post a pic of the front exhaust pipe where it comes out of the motor....I want to see what color it is....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff




----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I've been running it with the new set of carbs....old set would hardly run....well the plus is black....and it's a new plug

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------

Up there is a pic of the a/f


I'll get one of the pipe.


----------



## johnny ukelele

I cant blow it up enough to see the tip
It gets blurry...
Look at it with a magnifying glass or some reading glasses..
If you dont see a gouge on that tip, we are golden baby!!

---------- Post added at 12:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------

Take the two out of new carbs and lets use them as a set for now....
Keep the single one single....you can keep it for a spare....

---------- Post added at 12:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------

But what did the old spark plugs look like, that you pulled out of the bike to begin with....thats what I wanna know about....the plugs with the color on them...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I don't see any gouges...Ok....Idk what the old plugs looked like..,.This was when I first got it..I just pulled em out tossed em in the can and got new ones....wasn't even running when I did that...

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------

Ok...Both carbs are taken apart and laid out neat like....Whats happning with yours?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Yep looks real nice brutha...

I am gluing my last bit of snorkel up...everything is coming together nicely....I am gonna flip my carbs over and put stock jetting back in and just cap off my second snorkel so it is just like yours then I am gonna figure out your jetting on my bike....

Do you know what the main jet and primary jet is inside your bowls? The mains are gonna be different numbers....the primarys will be the same...we need to get those out with a straight screwdriver....front jets on front pile, rear jets on rear pile....

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------

Nice fat screwdriver that fits those slots too bro....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Eh....Not sure...Exactly what you are talking about....Sorry....Were is the jets?


----------



## johnny ukelele

No problem...they are still in the bodies of the carbs...they would have been in the bowls on the bottoms of the carbs...the tallest of the brass things right in the center of the bottom....they are slotted for a straight screwdriver...the one in the middle is the main...take her loose...then the emulsion tube that it screws into...take that out too with a wrench....
The slotted one right next to it is tall and skinny, the end of it is slotted for a regular screwdriver also....take them babys out and check out how small the holes are in those bad boys....
Keep front and back seperate...these are the things that have the small numbers stamped on them....you may have to take a piece of sandpaper to them to see the numbers....to get the oxidation off...but you will see them....
Let me know what ya find....we are almost ready to blow thru all the ports and galleys of these carbs to find out if they are stopped up....

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------

You can get an old extension cord and strip the wires back so you can see the stranded wire, then use one strand of that copper wire to run thru those jets then twist two stands together run thru em....then three strands twisted together....do not put:birthday::birthday: anything else in them except that copper wire....clean all the crud out of them....can you see thru all the little holes on the sides of the pilot jet??
You can use carb cleaner and compressed air on them too....


----------



## johnny ukelele

You done for the day? I think I am...its gettin chilly outside.....brrrrr
Do you have a shop to work in??

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

If I didn't tell you today...
You are doing a slammin job...
You can sleep proud tonight...
You just did something that a lot of people are scared to death to do...


----------



## johnny ukelele

:birthday:
Happy Birthday Micah!!!
Hope you have a great day!!!
:banana:artay::Eyecrazy::juggle:AAARRTYY:opcorn:opworm::arms::fest30::chewbacca::wavey::lol:


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Lol! We went to see some friends last night...Didn't get to do to much....Well...Couldn't have done anything without you though.....

Thank you so much. Hope you have a good day as well!

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------

Lol I just use the garage


----------



## johnny ukelele

Just let me know when you are ready to do inspection on all the internal carb parts...
Enjoy your day bro...
I have a good feeling about these carbs...
Gonna be fine...
Braaap braaaap!!!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I'm Ready now. I've been pretty busy today Lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

crap...sorry dude...I been tied up today myself...
Been doin honey~do's for my wife...I will write you a small story in just a little bit...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I think I found the jets....The front and rear both have 40 stamped into them....


I was messing with the intake boots with my hand over them to make sure they were good....The front one would suck my hand in real tight and after I stopped cranking it would still hold my hand in....The rear one though wouldn't...I sat there for 20 min trying to find were it was leaking...The crankcase vent was blowing air out....Thats were it was leaking...Plug the vent and cranked it over and it held my hand like a vacuum....Should known that lol...Felt like a total idiot...Lol lol lol

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------

A small story huh..Lol I like story's 

Don't worry about it..Lol...I printed every page of this thread out and have read through it at least 4 times...So good reading....You make it sound so easy....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Those are the pilot jets that you took out...now the main jets are right next to where you took the pilot jets out of....
Heck, your screwdriver was hitting the towers of the main jets when you were unscrewing them...
Then the emulsion tube is what the main jet is screwed into...
You can take the emulsion tube out with a wrench...
It has small holes in the side of it, like your pilot jets do....

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------

The main jets have numbers stamped on them also...

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

They will be different #s though...
Like a 138 and a 142...
The small one being the front carb...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Gosh....I'm such a idiot...

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------

Ok...When I "rebuilt: this carb I didn't put any jets in them...Facedesk.....Maybe that might be a problem....



So I pulled the float bowl off....On the new carb.....There were the jets...a 138 and a 142....just like you said...I just didn't put any in the old carb when I rebuilt it....*kicks myself* Lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

Its ok buddy...you will only learn from this point on...
Now when somebody starts talkin carbs to ya, you will understand what they are talking about...you are going to know the name of every part inside that carb..

And when you read about carbs you will be able to picture it in your mind...
Have you learned anything yet??

Ok....first question....were the pilot jets clogged up...can you see thru them?
What about the holes in the side of them?
The mains and emulsion tubes, are they out?
Can you see thru the holes in the sides of the emulsion tubes?

---------- Post added 11-28-2016 at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was 11-27-2016 at 11:52 PM ----------

I want you to look at the needles that were hanging off the float tabs...
The tips on them are rubber...
Do they have rings in the rubber tips where they have been resting in there seats?
There are little spring loaded tips on the other end...
Do they spring back freely with no hanging up?

The float and that needle are what lets gas into the bowls of the carb...
It works just like the back of your toilet...
When the bowl gets full, raises the float, and that rubber tip shuts off the gas, then as your bike uses fuel, it lets more gas in...
Did you notice gas inside of your floats?
How they look....no cracks....nothing unusual???
Next thing I want you to look at are the needles that were hanging out of the slides(what you pulled out of the top with the big rubber diaphragm attatched to the top of it)...
Be careful with those diaphragms...they are real expensive...check the diaphragm for rips, cracks, or tears...
Back to the needles...look beat up...how do the points look...do they look the same?
Are there any numbers or letters stamped on the sides of the needles?
When you look down thru the top of the diaphragm, down thru the middle of the slide, how many holes do you see drilled in the bottom of the slide?
The main jets....is it k138....k142???


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok...Lol

the pilot jets look fine...might have a little bit of crud in them....I'll clean them shortly
Yes Everything is out...I can see through it fine....The needle seat looks fine...I got a rebuild kit...so Most of these parts are new and just havn't been used....Spring tip is fine...no problems there..

Needle numbers is D502 for both of them...
Diaphragms look good to me...Just need to be cleaned...I see two holes in the bottom of the slide.

Main jets...there is some kind of sybol next to them that I think might be a K....So yes k138 and k 142

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------

Yes learned plenty Lol thx to you


----------



## johnny ukelele

D502...do they have notches in the tops of the needles with a clip in one of the notches?
Two holes in each slide? If so, somebody drilled a hole...and those needles aren't stock either, so...

I guess the last thing to do is spray thru the pilot holes in the carb...

Grab the carb bodies, and I usually use my finger...but, open the butterflies and let them rest on your finger...but what I want you to look for is the small holes in the throat of the carb...there are gonna be a couple, right where the butterfly meets the throat of the carb....

Now safety glasses would be a good idea at this point....

I want you to get your brake cleaner, or whatever you are spraying thru this carb....and I want you to put the little red straw in the tip of it...
Now....while holding the bodies of the carbs, with your finger holding butterfly open...stick that straw up in the hole that you took the pilot jet out of, and give it some bursts of cleaner till you see it coming out of those little holes in the throat...
You can used compressed air on this too, if some of your holes are blocked...

WATCH YOUR EYES WHEN DOING THIS, BECAUSE YOU ARE GONNA BE IN ALL KINDS OF CRAZY POSITIONS TRYING TO KEEP YOUR ARESOL CAN UPRIGHT....
AND I WALK OUT INTO THE DAYLIGHT TO DO THIS TOO, SO ITS EASIER TO SEE...

Let me know how it comes out....

I would have you blow thru all the passageways in the carb, if we had them totally disassembled,,,,because I know you see the little things on the sides of the carbs, that we havent taken off....they have 3 screws holding the covers on....but we can't get to one of them unless we split the carbs....

Anyways...im ready to get these babys back together....I think we found your problem, being the main jets weren't there...but I am more concerned with you having to turn your idle screw all the way in to make it idle....

Oh...thats right....you were missing an air fuel needle too....

Crap....these babys are gonna do it!!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

No....No notches or clips.

Why would someone drill a hole in the slide? What do you mean by slide...I may have the wrong part again...

Is it a bad idea to dissemble them?

Ok...Bought 6 cans of carb spray...I'll clean them out and blow through everything real good...

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

Ok...So Spray it out real good...

After it is clean...How do I go about putting it back together....I kinda know were most of it goes but maybe not everything was in there....like the mains and who knows what else....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Well its not important to split them at this time,,,and I don't know if I could explain all that the way we are doing this....plus I would like you to have a little more understanding of the carbs before attempting it....

I drilled extra holes in the bottom of my slides too...
Not a big deal...are the holes both about the same size??

Now I am curious about the slide springs...do both ends of the springs look the same?? Or do they look clipped??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Do you have a pic of what you are calling a slide?


----------



## johnny ukelele

The slide is the piece that came out of the top of the carb, it has the big rubber diaphragm attatched to the top of it, and had the needle hanging out of the bottom of it...its the only thing that slides in your carbs....

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------

I am having trouble with posting pics or I would be posting a bunch....
How do you post those thumbnails?

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

People drill that extra hole to get the slide to move faster...trying to improve throttle response...to make it crisper....

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------

I think my needles numbers started with an H...I am looking thru my notes to try and find what I wrote down....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Oh...So thats not a problem then,...Ok

I'll check the needles on the new carbs....See what they say....

Ok. So what should I have done by now?

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------

I'm on a desktop...Might be different on a phone....


----------



## johnny ukelele

You should have everything pretty much clean and ready to put back together...
I should be able to come over and eat my dinner off the insides of your carbs...
I don't really care about the outsides of them...

The outsides of mine are muddy as hell, but the insides are spotless....
If you want to shine your needled up, you can use a piece of tinfoil on them...but don't put any sandpaper or anything that is gonna take material away on them...

And do not use carb spray on any rubber...it will distort the rubber....this is why I use brake cleaner....

But....just clean everything up...wd40 cleans good....

I just wipe everything down with clean shop towels and I look at everything real good...make sure nothing looks out of the ordinary...

How do ya feel about it??
Do you think we are ready to go back together with them?

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

Just ask any questions ya have...
I am to the point where I would be ready to put them back together...

Unless you have found a problem with something...or something is stopped up
The pilot jets are the main thing...they get stopped up the easiest, because they have the smallest holes....you can see thru your pilot jet, right???
End to end?? Its a small hole and you have to be holding it just right up to a light...
The smallest grain of sand can stop it up...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Well...Clean all the rubber with carb spray before I read this...So hope they aren't toast...

Everything seems to be cleaned up real nice...The inside too...

I think I could put it back together....maybe you can tell me what size jets go were...small one in back big one in front...Or whatever...Any other things I need to know before I put it back?


----------



## johnny ukelele

138 in the front carb....the one with the idle knob hanging off of it.....

I want you to check the float height, as your manual tells you....
Its easy too....
Right before you put the bowl on, tilt the carb till the float falls and rests on the spring loaded tip, but doesn't compress it...
Then, the measurement from the base of the carb (which would be the part of the carb that the bowl mounts to)...
The measurent should be 4mm (I think....check your manual...)
There is a good illustration of this in your manual....

Can you see thru the pilot jets?
What about the needles in the new carbs? What numbers and letters are on the sides of them?
Put them together, opposite of what we took them apart....
Bottoms together first...
The bottom is the jets and float and needle and the bowls....
Make sure jets are snug....

I WORKED ON A HONDA MOTORCYCLE NOT TOO LONG AGO THAT HAD 4 CARBS ON IT, AND 3 OF THE 4 MAIN JETS HAD FALLEN OUT AND WERE SITTING IN THE BOWLS...
and ol boy couldn't figure out why his bike would just bog when he would twist the throttle....

On the top side...
Be gentle when putting that needle down in the bottom of the slide...you don't want to bugger up the points of your needles...
After ya get the needle hanging out of the bottom of the slide, you are gonna drop that plastic spring stand in there...you want to look down in there and position it so that those feet are not covering up those holes down there, the best you can....
Don't forget those little brass tubes that go in the lip of the diaphragm....
Help that needle get in its proper hole when dropping this assembly down into the carb...be gentle, and holding the carb straight up and down helps...that needle can just flop around wherever it wants to...
Make sure diaphragm lip is all in its groove, little brass tube in place, then the big long spring, then the black top....

AT THIS POINT, BEFORE YOU PUT SCREWS IN LID, I WANT YOU TO REACH IN THE THROAT OF THE CARB AND LIFT THE SLIDE WITH YOUR FINGER...
IF IT BINDS UP LIFT COVER, RE ORIENT SPRING, AND TRY AGAIN....

IT USUALLY TAKES ME A COUPLE TIMES TO GET IT RIGHT...
YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO LIFT THAT SLIDE AND LET IT GO AND IT KINDA FEELS LIKE ITS FLOATING ON AIR, AND THE SPRING IS PUSHING IT BACK DOWN...
SHOULD BE SILKY SMOOTH...

then you can put the bolts in the lid...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok....Will deff do....

Thanks!

How do I measure something that is 4mm? Tape measure doesn't do mm I don't think...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Your float level should be fine...but I want you to look at it...

The bigger jet is in the back, because the back cylinder doesnt get as much air cooling it down on the outside, as the front one does....
So it would run hotter....
So they pour more gas to the rear cylinder to make it run cooler...
SAY WHAT??

Yes, its true...this is your lesson for the day bro...

The more fuel you can put to a motor the cooler it will run...
I know it don't sound right, but if a motor is getting too much air, it will run very hot...so ya pour more fuel to it to cool it down...
Now this isn't a fix for an intake leak, but when jetting, you want to give your motor as much fuel as it will take...for optimum performance...
You dont want it so rich, that you can smell your exhaust and it gasses out the people behind you, but you definately don't want it lean and your exhaust pipes glowing either...
I like my spark plugs to be a good coffee with cream color when I pull them out...
Black means you are rich (too much gas)
White means you are lean (too much air)

Ok simple simon, easy as pie....take your time...ask any questions you have...
If you have a problem, STOP....I will help you thru it, whatever it is....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yes I can see through the pilot jet fine...

4 carbs? ouch
Ok I will go work on that now...been reading a lot...u sure know your stuff....

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

Wait...what? 

That does sound off....Lol! I guess it does make sence....Guess I need to get plugs....Mine are blacker than I drink my coffee....Yes I do drink my coffee black...Lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

Do you have anything that measures 4 mm??
Hang on...let me do the math...lol
Google is my friend....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Printing pages off and taking them to the shop lol

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

I don't think so....I have feeler gages but i don't think they go that big...

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

That is interesting though...About fuel cooling...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok...4mm is .1575....which is one hundred fifty seven and a half thousandths...

Do you have a set of calipers?

I wish I could post pics right now...
I could give you a math lesson that would blow your mind....
Let me see what I can find....
Im gonna go get my calipers and wander around the house till I find something that I think you have that measures a hundred fifty seven thousandths....

I am so lmao!!
This is awesome!! 
I love this!!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

LOL My dad has been a math teacher for 17 years....And I am really bad in math...

I don't yet....Thats on my bucket list whenever I can save up enough....


----------



## johnny ukelele

If I pull a hair out of my head....I have measuring tools to measure that...
A human hair is about 3 thousandths...
And that is .003....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Oh shoot....I'm not that smart...Lol

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

ohhhh got carb cleaner in my eyes....ow ow ow lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok bro...when you put a quarter and two dimes together....
The thickness of those three coins together is real close...
Does that help??

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------

I told you to wear safety glasses....
Lol.....lol....lol
You're crazy as heck dude!!

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------

You are that smart man....
You just need a good teacher to explain it to ya...
Once you get a set of calipers, I can teach you a lot about math and the machinist world....

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------

Your dad is a math teacher?
You need his knowledge bro..
Especially when you start building motors...

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

Or you can take your feeler guages and take them in to your dad, and have him stack them together to equal one hundred fifty seven thousanths...
You would blow his mind....lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

Oh...and set your air fuel screws to 1 1/2 turns out from lightly seated...
On both carbs....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Everything is cleaned up and put back together.....Didn't do anything else...wanted to end on a good note last night...float level is fine to...

On the new carb the 138 jet was in the back and the 142 was in the front.....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Sweet! How do the slides work...
138 in the front 142 in the rear....
Air/fuel screws 1 1/2 turns out from a light seat...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Slides work good...took me 8 tims on the front one...1 time on the rear...

Air/fuel is set...Am I ready to put them back on the bike? I have a good feeling about this....

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

The jets were backwards on the new carb...lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

Yes put them on....back that idle knob off a bit or your bike is gonna rev real high when you crank it off....
Let me know....
Im at work, but will check my phone when I can....
Put the airbox puzzle together right....no air leaks....
Good luck bro....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I have the idle know compleatly off....Not on touching the thing at all...

Thank you...Hope it works out good...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

No change other then it will now rev up...won't idle and won't start unless you pin the throttle...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Have the idle touching to where it barely moves the butterfly....
Its gonna be good man....
Get ready for the ol p700 to come alive!!
Check your oil....smell it, make sure there is not gas mixed with you oil...
You can take your dipstick out and take a lighter to it....if the oil catches on fire instantly, you have fuel mixed in with your oil....if so, change it...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I did...It would hardly idle unless the screw was all the way in...I'll check the oil...

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------

Oil is fine...and doesn't ignite...

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------

Even when the screw was all the way in it would still die.....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Right now, with the set of carbs you just put together,,,it won't idle???


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yes....Won't idle at all....even with the screw all the way in...

Also I have the front spark plug out and I started it...Has a reallllllllyyyyy loud almost a knocking more of a ticking noise coming out of the spark plug hole...is that normal?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Something isn't right...are your plugs gapped properly?

I have never run my bike without a spark plug in, so I can't answer that question....
Did it fire right up, or did you have to mash the gas to start it??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Have to mash it...

How do I check the gap? I know that is a dumb question...I need to get new plugs though...mine are blacker than I drink my coffee


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok buddy...its not your carbs...so don't jack with them...

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

I been thinking about this all day at work...

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

Pull a plug out....what kind is it and what are the numbers and letters on them?

Look in your manual and see what they are supposed to be gapped at, and use your feeler guages to check the gap, right on the electrode at the end of the plug...
You can buy a spark plug guage at autoparts store for a buck or so and it goes right on your keychain...I think the gap is supposed to be .028~ .032...(I think) don't quote me on that....im not at home, so I can't check...

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------

I would say any knocking or ticking noise is not good...
I have a few things for you to check when you are ready...
What have ya found so far?
Now we have to figure out what is wrong with your motor....
Fun fun....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok...I'm on my way to the parts house....plug numbers are CR6E for the front one anyway...How do we know it's not my carb? Now I have a engine problem....I guess...this is gonna be fun.....

Ok...what do I need to check?

Thanks!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Well....it sounds like a aftermarket exhaust with the front plug out.....kinda like a clicking noise....and real loud....


----------



## johnny ukelele

They are supposed to be cr7e...
I don't know what the difference is in the two...
Somebody may have been running a hotter plug...for what reason to be determined....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Will it run with the front plug in and the spark plug wire pulled off of the rear plug?
Yes, a motor is loud with a spark plug removed...
Do you hear the tick/knock when the spark plug is in??


----------



## johnny ukelele

Does it run pretty good when you rev it a little...
Don't rev it wide open...it will not fix anything...
Just give it a little throttle...does the motor run smooth?

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

Exhaust leaking ??
Did you put the pipes on this motor?

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

Does it make any difference with the airbox lid off?
What about with the choke on?

CRAP...I FORGOT ABOUT THE ENRICHENERS!! (Choke)
Did you take the choke cables out of the carbs?

See...im not perfect either...
But you shouldn't have...oh yeah you would...
Oh my...I may have figured it out...

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------

I gotta go back and look at the pics now...

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------

Gosh....what does the choke cable feel like when you move it on the handlebars?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

It runs pretty darn good with the throttle a lil open.....Yeah,,,,I put the pipes...what did I do wrong?


No...No difference with airbox lid off/on yeah...I took the choke cable out when I took the carb off....*wonders what I did wrong this time*

It feels real stiff like...I don't think it is opening all the way....idk though what it is suppose to feel like....


I just got new plugs...Gaped proper and about to put them in....

Go ahead and critisize me...Be good for me..Lol,,,,lol ,,,,,lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

The plugs are supposed to be cr7e...
You did nothing wrong...
I did....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yup...Got those plugs...


Wait...what?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok...I think we have found the problem...
I think your chokes, actually they are enricheners that dump more fuel to the carbs, are not closing and you are way rich at idle....

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------

Being why your plugs are black...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok...So pull the chokes off again?

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

Well the plugs were black before I cleaned it...But I guess it could be a previous problem that was never fixed....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Did you work the cable when you had them off and make sure it was moving both of the plungers at the other end of the cable...were there springs on each plunger? And would the springs pull the cable back thru it sleeve?
What kind of condition were the plungers in? And did they slide smoothly down into their bores when you put them back in??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

No...I didn't

Not really...Kinda had to twist them a lil and push on them to make them go back in...

Yes there was a spring...the plungers would move back and forth...


I was kind of thinking it was starving for fuel...because you had to pin the throttle to start it....and if you didn't pin the throttle it would almost get there...but not quite catch...almost like no fuel....idk maybe when you pin the throttle it opens the butterflys and burns off the extra fuel...and then starts,......idk,.,.,.


----------



## johnny ukelele

Spray any lube in the cable....
Crap...I can't believe I forgot this...
Im so sorry bro...
Its not a big deal....just something that I totally missed...
And another good lesson...
Crap, crap, crap!!!!!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

no, no, no , no ....aint your fault....


Ok So pull the cable off....And work it with some carb spray or something?

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------



Micah Haarhoff said:


> No...I didn't
> 
> Not really...Kinda had to twist them a lil and push on them to make them go back in...
> 
> Yes there was a spring...the plungers would move back and forth...
> 
> 
> I was kind of thinking it was starving for fuel...because you had to pin the throttle to start it....and if you didn't pin the throttle it would almost get there...but not quite catch...almost like no fuel....idk maybe when you pin the throttle it opens the butterflys and burns off the extra fuel...and then starts,......idk,.,.,.





Does it burn off the extra fuel when I pin the throttle?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Thats the problem...they should go smooth in there...they are not closing and you have to open the butterflies to let more air in because its getting so much fuel...as long as it runs good when you open the throttle a little....we got this man...just more work on you...

This is what mechanics do though...
Solve problems...
We have already solved a few problems on these carbs though..
And you are learning a whole lot about your bike...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Good think...Yes learning plenty...Ok I;m going to work on them for a min...I'll keep an eye on here....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Yep....carbs back off so we can work on choke cables....
We are gonna do whatever we have to to get those plungers to slide smoothly in those bores...

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

When it runs, is the exhaust smell really strong??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Idk...There is a really strong smell of fuel somewhere....Can't leave it running long enough to check...


How do I know when they are moving smoothly?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Your gonna want to lube that cable really well....if its really stiff when you have it off the carbs, the cable may be frayed inside of the sleeve...
If you have to, you can spray some wd40 or if you have cable lube, in the bottom of a container just big enough to fit the cable in and completely submerge it....or you can trickle it down the cable till it comes out the other end....
You can take some scotch brite or steel wool to the plungers to shine them up...I think I used a fine grit sandpaper on mine...check the bores also...keep everthihg clean though....I dont think I did anything in the bores on mine....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

It's not stiff when I have it off the carbs...Only when it's in the bores....Ok..Carbs are off...Cable is off...Now lubing it...but it slides just fine out of the bores....Maybe the actual bores are gummed up themselves...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Awesome...if you smell strong fuel, this has got to be the problem....
Is there smoke coming out of the exhaust pipe when its running?
If so, what color is it??

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

Look in there with your flashlight...what do the plungers look like? What color are they...what kind of material are they made of??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Idk...Might also be the leak in my gas tank...Have the new tank just have to put it on...Old tires wore a hole in the side...Before I got my spacers on...


Never noticed it as much before...idk...

No...No smoke...


----------



## johnny ukelele

And when you are trying to start it...you shouldn't lay on the starter button...
Just hit if for one or two seconds...then let it rest....
You will burn your starter up if you crank on it too long....
If it doesn't bust right off....its not right...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

What am I looking at with a flashlight...Aren't the plungers on the end of the choke cables..? Why do I need a flashlight...Mine only go into the cable about halfway when the choke is on...should they be more?

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

Ok...I won't...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Oh man, you have a fuel leak too? Lol...you're livin on the edge aintcha??

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------

No....look inside the bores with flashlight...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Well...A real small one....I have a new tank for it,.,....Just havn't put it on.....Like I said I built this one.....Some of the parts were bad and I had to put the tank on untill I had saved up some to buy a new one..lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

Yes plungers are on the ends of the cables...you are correct...

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------

I think they are made of brass and should be a copper color....make them babys shine...then put a little lube on them and see if they slide in, silky smooth...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yup....That was it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fired up in like half a second....Perfect idle....Idle screw isn't in all the way either....just barely touching...



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

Back fires a little bit out of the exhaust....Not much but a lil...I ran it for a a few min at 1/4 throttle or so...Forgot the rad aint hooked up....Shut it of and it didn't start untill I pinned the throttle...still idled fine...May have overheated it a tiny bit....idk...


I guess now I can work on the snorkle? Or do we need to do anything else on the carb....?




yayayayya feeling good about this...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Mine pops out of the exhaust once every 10 seconds or so...
Yeah...ya don't want to run it without any water in it...
If its popping out of exhaust it means its rich at idle...
So did you choke it to fire it up?
Then ya warmed it up, and shut it off and then it wouldn't start right back up witout pinning the throttle?

Then shut the gas off at the petcock....
Check your oil before you fire it up EVERY TIME...
Take the lighter to the dipstick, EVERYTIME...
till you get to know this bike...

If I were you, I would hook my radiator hoses up and put distilled water in the radiator so you could run it and make sure everything was good...you don't have to put the plastics on...just put rack and radiator in place and hook hoses up....

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------

Yeah...I would definately shut gas off at petcock every time till you find out if those float needles are gonna leak on ya....

Great job so far micah....
I am so proud of you for not getting discouraged and staying with me on this...

And no....you will probably never be done working on these carbs till you get your machine running like a swiss watch....

My bike was hard to start when I bought it...
Now, I don't ever use my choke to start it, and it fires up instantly, every time...
And I never touch the throttle...
Thats how yours will be....

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------

Did the light come on the dash telling you that it was hot?

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------

The light couldn't come on with no water in it...

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

Crap,,,,it wasn't smoking, glowing red hot, I hope....

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------

And yes...you can work on your snorkels too....
When I work on my bike, I am working on ten things at one time....
It all has to come together like a puzzle...
No two snorkel jobs are run the same,,,everybody modifys them in some way...
But I am running snorkel and re routing rad hoses and moving electrical and moving fuel line and running vent lines....and a million other things...
I try to run things and have them lay as relaxed as possible...making sure things arent rubbing together or in a bind or gonna vibrate and smack anything the whole time you ride it....
Im not going to tell you how to build your bike...
I want you to build your bike...
And I will help you the entire way...
But slow down just a little...
You dont want to damage your motor in the garage...
Blow fans on that motor when you are running sitting still...
An air cooled motor needs to be moving thirty five m.p.h. to be being cooled properly....
Thats why I told you that I stare at my bike a lot....
Im planning and mapping out how this and that is goona go and where im gonna move this to.....its a puzzle...you gotta figure it out...
Heck....you might wanna put it all back stock now...
I dunno....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Holy carramity batman...did you go ridin??
Lol....lol


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yes...Choked it to fire it up the first time....Then it warmed up and wouldn't fire until I pinned the throttle.....It will turn turn turn turn then bang hit the throttle and it will fire right up....still a perfect idle...\

I didn't shut the petcock off last night....opps

I will shut it off....

Dash wasn't even hooked up...lol I have everything off for the radiator relocate and snorkel...

No no smoke or red or anything...Just started blowing air out of the rad hoses....

thanks to you....;



Do you think it is flooding before I am starting it? I was reading the manuel and it says something about a starter jet...idk if that is something....


Thanks!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

No,....Didn't go ridin lol....Drove for a min or two though....lol

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------



Micah Haarhoff said:


> Yes...Choked it to fire it up the first time....Then it warmed up and wouldn't fire until I pinned the throttle.....It will turn turn turn turn then bang hit the throttle and it will fire right up....still a perfect idle...\
> 
> I didn't shut the petcock off last night....opps
> 
> I will shut it off....
> 
> Dash wasn't even hooked up...lol I have everything off for the radiator relocate and snorkel...
> 
> No no smoke or red or anything...Just started blowing air out of the rad hoses....
> 
> thanks to you....;
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is flooding before I am starting it? I was reading the manuel and it says something about a starter jet...idk if that is something....
> 
> 
> Thanks!



What should I be doing next? Being it isn't starting until I pin the throttle but idles fine.....

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------

And the throttle response isn't too good either...Takes a couple seconds to fully get there...if you floor it it takes a couple secounds before it gets to full rpms...doesn't sound right,....


----------



## johnny ukelele

New plugs in and its acting like that?
Ok...so when the motor is cold, it fires right up, then when it gets warm it won't start until you open the throttle?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yes..New plug n all....Went out this Am...Fired right up...now it wont...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Sounds like it needs a valve adjustment...
If it acts good cold, and starts acting up warm, it needs a valve adjustment...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Figured that...What parts do I need?


Starting to wonder if this was a good deal I bought....Lol I have like 2700 in it already....

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

wait..I have that wrong...No replace...adjust...How do I get a feeler gauge in there?

And how is the best way to go about that....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Do your feeler guAges have the bend at the end or are they straight?
Are you sure both cylinders are firing?
Have you hooked up the radiator?
I want you to take off the airbox lid and take the airfilter out...
Which I never asked about your airfilter...
Crank the bike for just a second and tell me what your slides are doing...
You will be looking right at them...
How does your choke cable feel now?
Are you sure your plungers are closing?
Are you trying to use your choke to start after the motor is warm?
Have you been checking your oil for gas?

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

Did you actually hear this motor run before you bought it?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

No...They are straight...
Yes..Both pipes are getting hot and I can pull either plug wire and it will run on the other one...
No...Havn't hooked it up yet...working on that as I type acctually...
eh don't have a new airfilter yet....
The slides are moving when I throttle it...kinda vibrating a lil at idle...
Choke cable feels fine..
How do I know if they are closing or not?
I tried...Didn't change much...It will crank over..and almost try to start and I point the throttle and it either fires or quits trying...
No gas in oil...Keep on taking a lighter to the dipstick...Lol

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------

Yes it ran but wouldn't rev...Would fire right up...Wouldn't rev at all...needed a new frame and such...Switched frames over like two weeks...I think stuff got in the carb while it was sitting....

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------

I basically bought a frame with a motor...for 400 bucks...Which I thought was a good deal..idk maybe it was...
Plastics were toast diffs were toast rear end...Everything but the motor..I bought a parts bike...Took all the parts off and built it...Added some custom stuff too Lol...Now all this buisness.....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok a lesson on the "choke" on these carbs...

The choke on these carbs actually isnt a choke at all...
The have what is called enricheners...
When you slide the choke lever on the handlebars, the cable splits into two, which pulls a plunger in each carb, which opens a circuit in the cabrs to let more fuel in, to help the motor to start....

A carb with an actual choke uses a butterfly to choke the air flowing thru the throat of the carb, making the mixture richer to aid in starting...

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------

What do you mean by quits trying?
Like the battery doesn't have enough juice to turn the motor over??

When you hit the throttle do the slides come up evenly in both cylinder?

Pop the tops on those other carbs and tell me the numbers/letters stamped on the needles, when ya get a chance...

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------

Well, your definitely gonna need the feeler guages that are bent...
The shorter the tip after the bend, the better....

Its kind of a pain in the rump, but its nothing that you cant handle...
I can walk you right thru it....
It doesn't cost anything...
Except the feeler guages....lol


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok..I guess I'll have to wait until we go into town,,,,Kinda live in the sticks a lil....

yes the slides are even....


What numbers? On the jets?

Quits trying to fire...turns over fine...

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------

Only sometimes....Like when its real hot...Every other time it will fire right up soon as you hit the throttle


----------



## johnny ukelele

You shouldn't have to hit the throttle to start it...
That tells me that you are still getting too much gas...
You said your pilot jets were 40s,,,,right?

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------

No....the numbere on the needles...you told me they were d502 or something in the old carbs....

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------

Dude....I just typed a story and lost the whole thing....

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------

You could prolly part your bike out and get most of your money back...
But what fun would that be?

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

If this motor will run on either cylinder...
And it sucks your hand to the intakes...
And it doesn't smoke...
I would give it a chance...

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

Its gonna be something simple...
Like a bad battery...
Or a bad ground....
Or wrong needles in carbs...

Does it run better than it ever has since you owned it??
It has to...it was missing an air fuel screw, and main jets...
And the enricheners were stuck open...

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------

This motor was probably abused and run into the ground till it just wouldn't run anymore...but the things you are telling me, I dont think its broken...

If it smoked, or wouldn't run on one cylinder...or there was a noticable difference in suction at the intakes, I would tell ya to hang it up....

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------

Sorry....I have so many questions going thru my head....
I see my mistakes in previous posts....

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

Just ask questions if im not clear on something....

I told you when we had the carbs apart that those needles were not stock...
I dont even know what they are...

Could be the hesitation problem...

When bike is running and you move the choke lever does it change the tune of the motor?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Part it out? Then I wouldn't have anything to ride....Lol

Yeah...it sucks my hand on either....Runs on either....

I have too much money in it to just let it go..I think...

Should I put the needles from the new carbs in these ones?

I really hope it's not broken....Have way too much in it for it to be broken...lol...lol*crossing fingers*

When I choke it while it's running it kills the engine....

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

Batt is new....

Grounds are good....I think

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------

Lol what was the story about?

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------

Yes way better then when I first got it....


----------



## johnny ukelele

I just wanna know what the other needles are...we may put them in...
But the valves sound tight to me....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

There are no numbers on the other needles....There are 4 numbers...lemme check what they are real quick...


----------



## johnny ukelele

I re typed most of it to you...
I was just rambling ideas off my head...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Needle number is NAZH That is all the markings on there....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Both of them the same?

---------- Post added at 06:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 AM ----------

I will have to do some research....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

yes...Both the same


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok buddy...I will do some research on needles after I get off work...
Its cold as heck this morning over here...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok...Sounds good

Thanks

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------

I'm researching also...soon as I get out of school...I'll adjust the valves and see if that does anything...

As for the hesitation problem...It is only for a few min...Then it warms up and is fine....

I'll let you know what I find....Google...Manuel...ect lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

Hang on bro...the valve adjustment is critical...don't do anything till you understand it...
I will write you a story about it when I get off work...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I got to get a feeler gauge anyway....So It will be a while...Prolly be faster to order one...:/


----------



## wjpelka

*NAZH Jets info...*

http://www.bikebandit.com/oem-parts/detail/kawasaki/16187-1199/b783689

Looks like a lot of 650 Brute Forces and 650 Prairie. BUT no 2004 700... Thanks for this Running Dialog. I love it and it's great to see all the interactive discussions between the Master and the Apprentice. Both of you are so good at sharing this info...


----------



## johnny ukelele

wjpelka said:


> http://www.bikebandit.com/oem-parts/detail/kawasaki/16187-1199/b783689
> 
> Looks like a lot of 650 Brute Forces and 650 Prairie. BUT no 2004 700... Thanks for this Running Dialog. I love it and it's great to see all the interactive discussions between the Master and the Apprentice. Both of you are so good at sharing this info...


So glad you are enjoying it..stay tuned...a lot more to come


----------



## johnny ukelele

Micah...have you found any info on what the stock slide needles are supposed to be?
I guess I am going to have to open mine up tomorrow...

I have se long stories to write to ya, but an old friend is in town, and his band is playing at a bar here in town...I have to go make an appearance...
Its the guy that apprenticed me when I started wrenching on harleys...

But the more I think about your bike,,,the more I think we are getting close...
You can finish your snork and get your rad plumbed...
I will be writing stories soon...

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------



wjpelka said:


> http://www.bikebandit.com/oem-parts/detail/kawasaki/16187-1199/b783689
> 
> Looks like a lot of 650 Brute Forces and 650 Prairie. BUT no 2004 700... Thanks for this Running Dialog. I love it and it's great to see all the interactive discussions between the Master and the Apprentice. Both of you are so good at sharing this info...


I just looked at that link!!
I believe thats whats in my bike...
I am gonna peek inside mine this weekend...
Thanks for posting that bro...and welcome to the thread...
Any input is greatly appreciated....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok...here we go....

A lesson on starting the old carb bikes...

I can't believe I forgot the "chokes" on your bike...
I was supposed to have this discussion with you when we had the carbs off...

But we are gonna go into the process of starting your bike...
This is how I start my bike everytime...
And I do this because if it doesn't start...I know something isnt right with my machine...

Ok my bike hasn't been started in a week...

I turn the bike on with the key...
I put my head down on the seat so I can hear my fuel pump hum...
I listen to my fuel pump till it builds pressure and turns off...
Which is usually just a coupe seconds...
If it keeps pumping, I know I have a problem...
Then I push the start button...but only turn the motor over two three times max....
Then I stop...
If it didn't fire up, I slide choke lever fully open...
Then I hit start button again...
My bike fires right up then, and so should yours....
Ok....now the tricky part...
Your idle knob should have a little hanger by the petcock so you can get to it easy...
This knob needs to be accessible....
I twist on mine all the time...
Up down up down.....
Ok, you want to turn that choke off as soon as you can, after it fires up...
Now, let me explain why...
I already explained in previous post that the choke actually isnt a choke, it is actually enricheners in each carb, that opens a circuit that lets more fuel into the carbs....
So, with that being said....if you leave it on too long, it starts to foul the plugs....
I call this "gas fouling the plugs"...
And if you foul a plug or plugs, your bike is gonna run like crap until you change it/them...
So in order to do this, as you slide the choke off, the bike is going to try to die on you, so in order to keep the bike running, you have to twist that knob clockwise to turn up the idle, until you have the enricheners turned completely off....
Now your machine is sitting there, purring like a little kitten...
You can now step back and admire your creation....
Remember to touch both pipes...
Make sure she is hitting on both cyliders...
As your motor starts to warm up, the idle is going to raise up...
Twist that knob and idle it down....
Now is the time that I am walking around my bike and checking things out...
I am touching my radiator, making sure it was getting warm...looking for leaks....etc...etc...
The idle goes up some more....
Turn the idle down...
I probably turn my idle down three of four times as my motor is warming up...
You will be able to tell when it is warmed up when the idle stops climbing on ya...
Then when I think it is warmed up...
Braaap brap!!!
Blip the throttle a couple times...

Thats it...same way. Every time...

After ya get the radiator hooked up, I want ya to do this...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Oh, and wjpelka, im far from a master...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Sorry....havnt been on... sprained my back...Darn....doc said no working...prolly will anyhow...lol


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yup he is a great teacher....have learned so much from him...


----------



## johnny ukelele

How in the heck did you hurt your back bro?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Was pulling a deck clutch off on a mower...jerked somehow and hit the jackstand...and it fell on me...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok.....so what should I be doing now? I just gotta be easy....so I can work some....lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

I would be routing my snorks and plumbing my radiator...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Dude...are you getting any of this rain?
It has been raining at my house since midnight last night...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yup....been pouring since 11...still is....


Shouldn't I have it running good stock before I do the snork? 

I got feeler gauges and I think we could do the valves now...? I think it should run real good for I do the snork.....ya think?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Well...thats the thing...your gonna have to hook the radiator back up before you can tune it...this bike runs coolant thru the carbs...but we can adjust the valves...

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------

Have you read the manual on adjusting the valves?
Do you understand it at all, or is it greek to ya?

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------

Are your spark plug holes clean?
And your pull start cover off? And you can see a bolt in the end of the crankshaft that holds the pullstart rotor on?
Your gonna have to take carbs off again so you can get to the intake covers on both cylinders...
While you have the carbs off, ya might as well put the two slide needles out of the new carbs into the ones you have on the bike...
Just take the black tops off and pull the slides out and change needles...
You don't have to take the bowls off...
What is the difference in the two sets of needles?
Length,.width, shape of the point?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Can you tell me were the coolent hooks up on the carb?? I have the rad back to stock now...

Yes I read the manuel....Mostly greek but kinda get it...

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------

They don't look any different to me...other then the numbers and the old ones are brass the new ones are silver colored...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Oh, your bike may have those coolant lines blocked off...
There are two plastic fittings that come off the boottom of the carbs...they are on the bottom side of the carbs...you should be able to see them from the right side of the bike...
Did you notice them and wonder what hooked up there, when we had the carbs off of the bike??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yes I saw it...There are two lines...a green line and a normal black line...Which one goes were? And I guess I'll go ahead and change the needles and set the valves....


----------



## johnny ukelele

The plain one goes to the front on mine....the one that goes to the back on mine has a little plastic bubble on it....
But it really doesn't matter....
Either way,,,, the coolant is gonna flow through....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok....

I am going to try to adjust the valves....

How is yours going?


----------



## johnny ukelele

I haven't worked on mine...
Been too cold...
Mine is under a carport,,,,sooo

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

Ok....motor has to be cold when adjusting valves....

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

I usually take all the adjustment covers off at one time so I can watch the valves work when I roll the motor over...
I mark them first so they go back in original positions...
I take both spark plugs out...
I take out the flywheel/timing mark plug...
It should be an allen plug, just above the pull start area...
I use a ratchet on the bolt holding your pull start rotor on the end of the crankshaft....
Turning that bolt on the left side of the bike...COUNTERCLOCKWISE

Think of it like this...if the crankshaft blew out of your motor,,,
It would still be rolling down the trail...
You always want to turn your motor over in a forward position...

I roll my motor over with a ratchet by hand, and I feel the motor...
Does it feel smooth while you are rolling it over?
Are all the rocker arms opening the valves?
These are 4 valve motors, so two valves will be opening at same time...
Front intake then rear exhaust, then rear intake then front exhaust is how I think it goes...never paid attention....
Ok,,,,motor smooth?
I would do the rear first because that front exhaust is a mother to get to...
So now at this point we need to get the rear cylinder to top dead center (TDC)...
Do ya know how to do that?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok..Make ssence...I kind of know how to do that....I think...Isn't there like a mark or something?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Roll the motor forward and watch the intake valves on the rear cylinder open, then close....keep rotating the motor slowly and while looking thru the hole,,line up the TR mark.....at this point I want you to grab the rockers by hand and see if you can shake them at all...is there any lash in them before you take anything loose? Check them with your feeler gauges and see how much lash is there...
You may not even need to adjust them....

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

I never back my motor up during this process....if I pass my mark...I roll the motor all the way around again....watch rear intake valves....open, close....then watch for the TR mark....do it as many times as it takes...
The intake valves are closest to carbs....
Exhaust valves are closest to exhaust pipe...

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------

Got it??
Are you with me on all this...
Its pretty easy...
But has got to be right...


----------



## johnny ukelele

When you are at tdc on that particular cylinder, both the intake and exhaust rockers for that cylinder should have lash or freeplay in them...you ar probably going to find that your intake valves are fine, but your exhaust are gonna be a tad tight...
Let me know what ya find....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Where ya at buddy? Do ya understand this?


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yes I think I got most of it...Still working on it...Been busy...

I have it at TDC and the intake will move but the exhaust won't....no where I put it will the exhaust move...Do I have a problem or am I just not doing it right?


----------



## johnny ukelele

So you roll the motor over and you can watch the intake open and close,,,,but the exhaust never moves at all....what about the front? Do intake and exhaust move on the front cylinder?
Yes...you may have a problem if your exhaust valves aren't opening...

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------

Oh....hang on....you mean there is no free play in the exhaust valves....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Im sorry....I meant there was no Freeplay....they move fine....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Your good then...get rear cylinder on tdc...and set freeplay per manual specs...

Then front cylinder the same way...
Roll motor forward till you see the intake valves open, then close, then watch for TF mark to come into hole....then adjust those...

After you adjust rear valves,,,,roll the motor with your ratchet and make sure nothing is hitting or binding....
Then do the front ones....and roll the motor when you are done with those too....

Doing this, you are making sure you didn't do anything wrong and ensuring the piston isn't going to come up and smack the valves if they were misadjusted....

Sounds like you are doing fine....

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------

Is there anything that you don't completely understand?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I think I am doing good right now...Thank you! 

I think I pretty much understamdf it now....

Will keep you posted...

how is yours coming?


----------



## johnny ukelele

I haven't been working on mine due to the cold weather...
I hate turning wrenches and bustin knuckes when its cold...
Wish I had a garage to work in...
If my wheeler would fit thru the sliding glass door, I would have it in the kitchen!!
Then my wife would really have something to ***** about!!
Lolz....

I actually have all 3 snorkels out of the airbox, run up to the plastics...thats all I need to do is figure out how im gonna run them on top of the plastics...
The hard part is done...
Its gonna look sic with 5 snorks up top though...
I just have to figure out a custom way to run them...
I can't do just straight pipe, I have to make things as complicated as possible...lolz


----------



## johnny ukelele

When you get the rear cylinder at tdc, the TR mark should be in the sight hole...
You can stick a screwdriver in the spark plug hole and actually feel the piston coming up...
But be careful when doing that...
But you want it to be on the right stroke...
Being its a four stroke motor, you dont want to be on the exhaust stroke...
Thats why I tell you to watch the intake valves open and then close, and then to watch for your mark to come into the hole...
Because that mark comes into the sight hole on the exhaust stroke also...

But anyway, when you are at tdc on a particular cylinder, you adjust both sets of valves for that cylinder....intake and exhaust...
You said your exhaust valves had no freeplay, which is what I told you you would find...what was the lash in the intake valves? Like .004 ??
My exhaust valves were tight on mine also...
Now I check them all the time....
Well, whenever I do service on the bike anyway...
I know its hard to get those feeler guages in there...
But you will get good at it...
It was a pain in the rump the first few times I did mine...
They could have made that inspection hole just a tad bigger...
I have been looking for some skinny feeler guages...
Guess im gonna have to run down a snap~on truck...

I wanted you to do the rear cylinder first so you could get a feel for it before you did that front exhaust...
Because that front exhaust was even fun for me...

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------

I forgot to tell ya!!
Im gonna be rolling thru your town in February or March...
I will load my bike up for the trip...
Maybe we can go for a little rip!!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Lol yeah.....


Kk so the exhaust valves we realllllllyyyy right....I got them within spec and she is running like a charm....idles flawlessly.....still hesitant to rev up.....maybe because its cold.....idk after it has warmed up it is fine....


I'm gonna have to get you something for all you help.....owe it to you big time.....lol


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Tight*


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Really!???? That's awesome!!!!!! Yeah we should go ride somewhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnny ukelele

Alright buddy!!!
Thats what I wanted to hear!!
Ok, my bike is cold natured too...
Thats normal...
We can fine tune it after you get everything back together...
I am still not convinced that you have the proper slide needles...
And we can shim the needles also...
But your bike is gonna act different after you hook up the snorkel to it too...
But you are on track now...

You did so good man!!
You don't owe me anything...
It would be payment enough to just go for a rip down some trails with ya!!

Ok man...keep up the good work...
And let me know if you have any problems with the rest of the build...
You can do it bro...
Research....
I do lots and lots of research myself...
You have the world right there at your fingertips...

You have done this much,,,,the rest is a cake walk!!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Your awesome.....

Kk Have the rad back to stock for the time being....just about got the air box snorkel done....


It seems like I have coolant in my oil after riding for like 20 min.....how would that get in there?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

How do I shim needles? What does iy mean ...well....I gotta do something for you....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Oh gosh...coolant in the oil is not good...need to get that out of there...that will mess up your rod bearings faster than you can say uh huh....

Why do you think coolant is in your oil??

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------

Did you have coolant in the radiator or just distilled water??
What color is your oil now?

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------

Crap...thats why I didn't want you to run it without having coolant running thru the motor...
Not a big deal bro...
Just more wrenching and learning for ya...

If I were to make an educated guess....
Hang on....
How hot did you get the bike without water in it??

I would say its your mechanical seal leaking...
Unless you got it real hot and warped a head or blew a head gasket....
But lets hope and pray that its just the mechanical seal between the water pump and the motor itself....
You can go to youtube and watch some tutorials on it...I have not changed mine, but I do want to put an aftermarket water pump on mine and was gonna change my seal while I was in there...

Dont freak out...we just have to find out how coolant is getting in there....

Shimming needles is just putting washers under the slide needles to raise them up a bit...but we will go into that later...
This is a serious problem that needs to be adressed before you go any further...
Definitely don't need to be running the motor with antifreeze in it though...
I promise, it will destroy your rod bearings...

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------

This is a great lesson as to why I check my oil EVERY TIME, before I crank my machine...heck I check my oil on rides when we stop for breaks...
Everybody else is just talkin and messin around...
I am checkin my bike out...
One of the guys on my crew was on a ride and couldn't figure out why his kingquad wasn't running right....checked the oil to find mud in there...
I asked him how long it was in there and he says....
I don't know....
So then I tell him, thats why I am always checking my stuff out...
I would be able to tell you how long it had been in there...
Because I checked it right before that last lake that we crossed....lol

I don't tell you things to try to make life harder on you...
I tell you things like that because when you take these machines and mud bog them, or use them as jet skis, you are abusing the heck out of your machine, and you have to pay attention to them if you want it to last...

Like I have told you, I service my machine after every ride...
And when I say ride,,,, I mean an eight hour ride at least...
I don't service it after a put around the neighborhood...
I mean after going on a ride and riding the crap out of my machine for ten hours...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Oh gosh...... didn't know it was that bad.... no its just water...no coolant yet ....

Idk....its kinda milky colored and doesn't smell like gas and doesn't light with a lighter.....my guess was coolant I could be wrong.....


Idk pretty hot I would say.... idk 30 min of half throttle ....

Goshgoshgoshgosh.....I sure hope I fidbt spin a rod bearing.....

This thing is such a headache.....fox one problem find five more.....

Oh shoot.....

Shims.... interesting...thanks....

Braaaaaaaaapppppppp

I have way too much money in this thing already.....Lol.....lol.....lol

Crossing fingers....

I drained the oil and filter....filled her up again....within 2 min of idling it was milky colored again....:disappointed::disappointed::disappointed::disappointed::disappointed::disappointed::disappointed::disappointed::disappointed:


:tired_face::tired_face::tired_face::tired_face::tired_face:

Oh well.
...it is was it is.....I guess I better do something.....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I have never been on a real ride before.....but I try to service it every 15 hours or so.....I want to ride more often on long rides...but I do t k now anyone with bikes...
So know one to ride with....know what I mean....


If I went on a long ride I would service it right after.....



Btw how would I knoe if I spun a rod bearing?


----------



## johnny ukelele

You haven't spun a rod bearing...it would be making so much racket...
30 minutes at half throttle?
Was the metal of the motor popping and pinging as it was cooling down after you shut it off?
Or did you notice?
I think the first thing I would check is that mechanical seal...
I am hoping that running the bike without fluid keeping it lubed, maybe made that seal burn up...
Now, if I understand it correctly, that seal works in two ways....
It keeps oil in the motor and keeps water out at the same time from the water pump area....
Im gonna have to do a little reading on this before I can guide you thru this....
But I am thinking when you get to the seal, if it is bad, it will be leaking oil out of it....

If your oil is milky, it definately has water mixed in with it....
Water in there is way better than antifreeze....
The antifreeze is what would be bad on the rod bearings....
Believe me, you would know if you ever spin a bearing...
Sounds like your motor is coming apart....

I think its just gonna be that seal...
This may have been a problem before you bought this bike dude...
This is all part of it man....
You are doing so good....
Dont give up on it now...
Prolly just a cheap seal....
You really havent run into any major problems yet...
These are just minor little things that you are taking care of....
If your motor is purring like a kitten, I cant see it being damaged...

Hang in there kid...your doing fine...and you are learning a whole bunch...

Ok....let me do a little research, and I will get back to ya...
You can do some too and let me know what ya find out...
If im not mistaken, there are some how to vids about this seal on youtube...

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

When you bought this bike, did it have any type of fluid in the radiator??

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------

My brain is analyzing your bike, and I will be asking you random questios....

I just really don't know what was what, before I started conversing with you on this thread...

I only really know what you tell me and what I can see in the pics you post...
So, sometimes I picture your bike sitting in about the same condition as mine is sitting...
Ya know what I mean??

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

AND...you did awesome by catching this...that tells me that you are checking the oil...you especially have to be checking things like that while you are building something from scratch like you are...
I check my oil for gas and/or water...
I check my water for oil...
I look in my gas tank with flashlight and check my gas for water...
I have seen strange things happen to peoples vehicles man...
I look at everything....
My teacher could not stress enough about having a good flashlight....
When I am working on something on my bike,
I am looking at ten other things...
I feel the same way about mine too....
Fix one thing, find five others that I need to do....lol
All part of it though brother....

Welcome to the wonderful world of being a mechanic...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok.....been researching some....maybe a head gasket? Guy I bought it from said....not a thing wrong with the engine....

Still researching....will keep u posted...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Nope....rad was dry....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok...if the radiator was dry when you bought it, what did the oil look like?
Do you see anything leaking around either head gasket?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

That's what gets me....oil was fine....and then I think I over heated it once....anf then all this....it was fine before we started messing with the carbs.... remember when I forgot to install the rad....it may have overheated and something happens... probably My fault....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

No... nothing leaking anywhere


----------



## johnny ukelele

Im still thinking its the seal...
I don't understand though...
How do you know if it was fine, if it didn't have any coolant or water in it??
If it didn't have water or coolant in it, there is no way that it could have leaked into the motor...


----------



## johnny ukelele

There is a thread in this forum called,

1st time water pump seal repair...

I can't seem to find it with the search function,
But I can google it and read part of it...
Can anyone help me bump it back up into active topics??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Because I ran it for a while before I started this whole project...I was running it when the carbs were jacked up...no water in oil....then finished the carb project and forgot to fill it up again....now all of a sudden I have water in the oil....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok...I gotcha now...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Oh gosh....I'm so dumb...lol...

Some things I gave noticed....it seemsodd that it started after I done the valves...must have fone it wrong...idk

I pulled the water pump off....ad soon as I broke the last bolt loose water pouring out....idk if that's normal...

It is smoking white smoke that gets worse when you rev it ...hardly any at idle...give it throttle and the smoke increases....

I'm sorry I should have told you this earlier...

I have beeen reading..... valve seals? Head gasket? Bad water pump? Bad radiator?


----------



## johnny ukelele

White smoke is not good...I would say that water is getting into the cumbustion chamber...
The white smoke would be the motor burning off the water...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Oh darn... ya think I'm toast?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Never toast!
You say it runs flawlessly...
It can't be that bad...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Well....it did....now that coolant is in tge oil it smoking hard to start...ext....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Hmmm...if you take the spark plugs out then turn the motor over with the starter, does it blow water out of the spark plug holes?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

It blows a mist out on the rear cylinder...and the rear plug had water on it.....nothing on the front....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok...so now we can narrow it down to the rear cylinder...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Head gasket? Oh darn.....hope I didn't warp the head...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Have you ever been inside a motor?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

No.....not really


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I ordered 2 head gaskets....


----------



## 04prarie700

Hey...this is johnny...
I think you can get away with just doing the rear one...but gonna leave that up to you...


----------



## 04prarie700

I need to get in my manual and see if you can pull the head off without disturbing the base gaskets...if you can you want to leave the cylinders on the motor, without disturbing its gasket,,,
Otherwise, you are gonna have to deal with piston rings, etc.etc....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok...Im back...I been having technical difficulties with the new designed forum...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Same here ....did you find anything? Im iff from school now...and hopefully get r done...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Got them today...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Pulled the head, valve covers...ect I couldn't tell if the old gasket was bad or not...Got the new one on...Guess we will find out what I broke here in a lil bit....Never done this before...Lol Hope I didn't mess anything up/...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Already back together??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Not yet....Dropped a bolt down the valve inspection holes...had to take it all apart again.


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Anything I need to do before I try an run her?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Roll it by hand....well, I guess you did that when you re~ adjusted the valves...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Put water in the radiator...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Hey! How are you doing?

Got her out back together....Runs real good! How is yours going ??? Got the snorkel glued up but I think k I still have an air leak so.ewhere.....Dies when I cover It but doesn't try to suck I N the airbox like you talked about... Oh and no more coolant in da oil!!!!!!!!
She's running good with the snorkel....Do t think I'm going to have to jet......

What's up with yours?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Are you serious? You put it back together and she runs good, with no water in oil??
Awesome! Did you replace both head gaskets?
Well, that airbox is hard....its not gonna make it turn inside out....but does it suck your hand to the end of the snork before it dies?? Water is circulating thru the radiator? You can feel the hoses getting warm as the motor warms up? Did you torque the head(s) down properly( as specified in the manual)....
Dang man...you did good....
I have been wondering about ya....
I am gluing my fittings into my airbox right now....
Haven't been working on mine over the holidays with my parents in town and all....

Great to hear your back on track....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yessir fired right up. Tourged in 4 steps....I watched a YouTube video on it. Seems to be cooling just fine. Had the manual right there with me...The page s are all messy now.... Lolol and I just bought that thing...lol

It did suck my hand a little bit....Idk how much



It did die right off though....Without any problems....

Lol it runs like a fuel injected bike....Lolol....

Yeah same lots of family stuff.

What gets me is why I don't have to jet....Makes me think there is a airleak somewhere...Idk I sprayed carb stuff everywhere and didn't notice any difference.....


No water in coolant!!!!!!!!!! Sounds like it runs way better after the head gasket.....Lol it fires up so fast...Makes me happy every time I hear it....lolol


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Oh and yes...Both Head gasket s


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok...if you sprayed carb cleaner all under the airbox and the length of the snorkel while idling, with no stumble to the motor, you should be good as far as airleak goes....
Now,,,,,a motor does run good on the lean side...but its not good for the motor...you need to pull your plugs and make sure they are not on the white side....remember....you want them that good cream coffee color....does it fire right up now without having to give it any throttle???

Does it pop out of the pipe or airbox at all???


----------



## johnny ukelele

Sounds like you are doing a great job....you have learned a lot in a short period of time....proud of ya man....now if we could just get you interested in math....lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

And bro....let me tell ya that there is still a lot of tuning you can do to make this baby run like a swiss watch....we didn't even get into synchronizing the carbs or playing with needles....we just needed a base for you to start at....we need the bike to start and idle the same every time....basically we just need it to run properly so you can slowly fine tune it to how you are gonna ride it....

Im gonna tell ya that you will work on it all the time...whether it needs it or not...its a project....its an old machine....it will keep ya out of trouble though....unless you do city riding....lol


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Oh darn....I don't got a. Carb syncer.....
Hmmm....Yeah fires right up with out having any throttle....At a cold start you have to give it choke...Then take the choke off...Then it will fire up and run.... Basically a 3 step deal....Lol



Don't be proud of me....You did most of it....Lolol

Oh I don't get in hardly any trouble....Live out in the middle of nowhere and I'm homeschooled.. so not a whole lot of chance to get in trouble....Lol

What should I be doing next? Lol I was going to put the plastics back on then you said I'm going g to be working on it for a good while yet.....


----------



## johnny ukelele

No....go ahead buddy...im just saying you will be tinkering with it all the time...I made a synchronization tool out of some clear hose and two gatorade jugs...but you dont have to do that right now...get your plastics on...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Alright.....so plastics are on...Trying to figure out how to run the rad hoses....and fill cap.....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Sorry ....Shop is an absolute wreck right now.....But there is where I'm at....


----------



## johnny ukelele

I see that peanut butter laying down there by the jack...yummy....well the fill cap is gonna have to be up as high as the top of the radiator...looks like a good place to mount it up with that gun rack mount...then I drilled holes in my plastics for my hoses,,,,but you can come out of that inspection cover in front of the handlebars where your fill cap was originally mounted....


----------



## johnny ukelele

That quad is starting to look like a beast!!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Uggg I can't find a way to mount it....Need more hose....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Lol yeah....



She's getting there....But what about the thermostat? How does that fit in...


----------



## johnny ukelele

The fill cap and thermostat housing is all one piece, isn't it?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yes it is....Thats what the trouble is....


----------



## johnny ukelele

I think I would try to mount that whole assembly up there...tell me what it is that is giving you problems...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Or hold it up where you want to mount it and take a pic....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I have to get more rad hose...I will when I get back


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I got an idea going...expensive but I think it will work...will get pics shortly...


oh I just so you don't think my shop is as messy as it was in that picture...here is one I took today


----------



## johnny ukelele

You should be able to mount that up there fairly inexpensive....
I don't think your shop is messy...
You have to get messy to make stuff happen....I know I do!!
Your doing a great job...
Make sure you check all of your nuts, bolts, and fasteners....make sure everything is tight....


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele

Talk about messy!! Look at my mess!!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Lol well I cleaned mine yesterday.,,Lol Found 10-10mm wrenches...Lololol



Yours looks nice! What else do you have to do on it?

And for some reason the picture won't upload...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

one of the clean shop..Loolo


----------



## johnny ukelele

Man, your bike looks mean with the headlight holes empty....are you gonna leave it like that? 
Your shop looks real good...im jealous...
I just have to finish up my snorkel, change out some jets, hook up my radiator hoses, and a couple other odds and ends, and im ready to go....
But my work is slow right now, and I do have a list of things I want to order....
So as soon as my money starts rolling again, I will be ordering clutch springs and wheel spacers and manual 4wd system along with the kebc delete and a kfx clutch cover....and so on and so on...
New plastics
I will post some pics since photobucket is kind of letting me upload again...
Do you have a torque wrench or did you borrow it when you torqued your heads down??


----------



## johnny ukelele

And before you go crazy riding, ya need to have a look at the fluid in both of your diffs...
I keep sitting here looking at that last pic you posted....
Where did you pick up that radiator mount at??
Looks real good bro...
I see your manuals laid out on your bench over there too!
Proud of you micah!!
You have come a long way in just a couple months....
I wish I would have had a project like that when I were 16....
Awesome kid!!
I love it!!
What do your parents think about your creation??


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Nice

It does look mean....I don't know yet...I might leave it and throw on a light bar or maybe put flush mounts....Yes...I have a digital torge wrench from craftsman...Most expensive tool I ever bought....

well thanks lol It's half dads garage...lol

Yes...I'm going to do everything before I ride....Change oil, front and rear diff, spark plugs, any other maintinence...


Oh I ordered it off of eBay for a 2011 brute force....I cut and welded, drilled and messed on it some...and made the mounts line up to mine....yeah it was special...then I grinded it down and had it powder coated...you can hardly see the welds...

Let me post a pic of the filler cap mount....I finally figured out I had a brain...the answer was staring at me right in the face...rotfl such an idiot...lol



It don't look the best...but it works....



Oh....and the parents...Lol Idk they havn't said much...Lol



SO what else should I be doing on mine? how do I sync the carbs? And yeah...I hope you get some money rolling soon....


----------



## johnny ukelele

I wouldn't really worry about sync 'n the carbs just yet....
How does she run?
Start right up the same every time?
I would say, button everything up, check fluids and such, and take her out for a little ride and see how it runs....
I say a little ride, because if it's not running just right, we don't wanna run it too long....
Don't want your exhaust pipes glowing red or anything like that....
Is your dash working to tell you if you are overheating, or do you need to put a temp gauge on it?
What else do ya see wrong with your machine?
I think your just about ready to start taking it for short rides....
Take it out....warm it up on a lil put and bring it home and let it cool off....
I call these test and tune rides...
I do this, then I check my bike over with flashlight, looking at everything....
Checking fluids....making sure nothing is getting too hot....
Until I feel comfortable enough to go tearing up the countryside...
I wanna know how much power that thing has...because mine has enough to scare the crap out of me....
Does your belt squeal when you punch it? High.....low?
How are your brakes?
All cables lubed and work freely...
When it idles does it pop?
Out exhaust or intake?
Just check it out buddy....
Does your 4wd work?
Diff lock?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

She starts pretty good every time...
no...4x4 isn't working and aint rich enough for a acctuator...so I gotta wait on that...
diff lock is fine.
Belt doesn't squeal...
gotta get the snork finished sealed up...
brakes are good


well cant take r for a spin because I went to change the oil...and forgot I was out so she is out of oil right now untill I can wash enough dishes for my mom to take me into town...lololool


Might do so tomorrow though...lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok...so we need to work on your actuator...you can take that one apart and get it working or we can use the one on the clutch cover...you don't need that engine brake anyway....they are the same actuator....just have to change a few things around....
Or I can send ya one....
I have a couple laying around....but it's probably something simple....
Do you have a multi meter?
Something to test voltage with.....
When you turn your key on, do you hear the actuator on the clutch cover working or making any noise?
Is your dash working at all??


----------



## johnny ukelele

What kind of condition is your speed sensor in?
Do you know where it is at? A stick busted mine on a ride one time, and then my 4x4 did not work either....but I'm gonna tell ya that I don't hardly use mine....I ride in 2wd as much as I possibly can....I usually don't use 4wd unless I can't see land on the other side of the water I'm going in to....and with those 29.5s....you won't either...but it's nice to have for the sticky holes....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Your belt doesn't squeal with those outlaws? Did you put clutch springs in it?
Mine squeals in high gear for just a second on take off in high with 28s on it....
I'm gonna put some springs in mine....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yes I can here the one on the belt cover working when I turn the key off. and on..
yessir have a decent multi meter but idk how to use it....
Brand new dash,,,,$$$$$
I know where the speed sensor is...idk if it's good or not...

Nope no squealing at all...no clutch springs...no nothing....They pull great in high and low...I can spin them so easy And I'm actually 30" I got a new tire/wheel setup...traded off the old one....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Holy carramity batman. ..
Do they rub the floorboards?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

They did....I had to cut the floor boards...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Does it make your floorboards flimsy?
Or did you just cut the corners off?
I notice in your pics that you are missing your lower fenders....
Do you have them?


----------



## johnny ukelele

What else do the front tires rub when you turn them all the way?

And what about with the 29.5s...
I'm trying to get my mind right for what all I have to do, to mount mine....
Gosh, I hope I don't have to do a bunch of chopping. ...


----------



## johnny ukelele

You can spin 30s easy?
On what kind of surface?
Gravel, grass, pavement? 
What kinda tires?


----------



## johnny ukelele

So you have felt a little good 'ol v~twin power, eh?
Why didn't u say so?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

No it doesn't...the floor boards are fine...And I just havn't put them on yet...hehe

Gravel mud.;..whatever really lol


eh yeah...about the power...hehe pulled a wheelie trying to go forward....

I'm in the country...don't really got pavement where I can ride...hehe Got some asphalt but haven't really done that yet...


And they are 30" gorilla silverbacks...

They hit almost hit my front winch,.,,ALMOST not quite...like half a inch...I don't trust it so I'm getting spacers...



Hehe because it scared the heck outta me...and thats kinda embarrassing.....so I didn't say....Lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

Oh man! It sounds like you have that puppy running right!!


----------



## johnny ukelele

It didn't flip over on ya, did it?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Kinda....Still need to mess with the cards some I think..Lol All thanks to you anyway...lol

No Didn't flip...was close though....heheh


----------



## johnny ukelele

What's the carbs doing?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Oh nothing...just I have the feeling it's not perfect....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I want to sync them....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok...let me get a pic of the gadget I made....you can look at some videos on YouTube....I think it's called 5 dollar carb sync....or something like that....it's real easy to make bro and will get ya pretty close....it's what I used on mine....
Thing is....carb tune changes all the time with the weather....but we aren't drag racing either....
What I am saying is you may tune your carbs great for this cold weather but then may not run as good in the summer....I'm always tweakin on mine...but you will see what I mean the longer you own your bike....
I am working on mine now....

It sure is cold out today!!


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## Micah Haarhoff

hmmmm....how do they work? I know it's a dumb question lol...



and yeah it is...it was 19 degrees here this AM


----------



## johnny ukelele

Watch the videos on youtube


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Then I will explain anything you don't understand....


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele

Ya know....now that I am thinking about it...what about the needles in the other set of carbs? What are the letters on them?
Did we end up using the old or new carb bodies?
In the pic above, the red pen is pointing at the sync screw...
Does yours have both of the springs, on that assembly?
From the factory, they? put paint on this screw after they sync the carbs....usually yellow.....
Is that paint still on that screw, on either sets of your carbs?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Hmm...I don't actually remember what needles we put in them....Thought it was from the new set...but not sure... We used the old bodies I think...

I have paint on my new set...but not on the ones currently on there...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

UGGGGGGGGGGGG GUESS WHATTTTTTTTT I took it for a 5 min ride...after I changed the oil...and guess what....COOLANT IN THE OIL.......AGAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok...well ya gotta check it out real good to determine where the water is getting in at....is there water on top of either piston??? In other words, when you take the spark plugs out, is there water in the spark plug holes?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Take spark plugs out....turn key on, and hit start button....
Does water shoot out??


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I'll look...it's just crazy because I just did the head gasket./...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Well....it may be coming in the seal behind the water pump....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

true...I'll check


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

No water in either cylinder that I can tell...nothing on the plug either or when I crank it...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

ordered a water pump seal....crossing fingers...HARD


----------



## johnny ukelele

Read up on that seal...I haven't replaced mine...but from what I understand one of them are very fragile...
Maybe somebody that has done one, will chime in...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Where did ya order the seal from?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

ebay....because it was cheap....lol I can't afford this bike...rotfl stuff keeps breaking...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Dude!! You're almost there!! It is an expensive sport...but not too bad....do you have more than 4000 in it??


----------



## dman66

Here is a post I started on the water pump seal - good info: 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...wHCp3eAMejC4lAuSw&sig2=wYlOEvMaLDF302bn0lSvzg


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I am really really close to that number johnny....It's awfull!...I try to find odd jobs here n there...go home and spend it on the 4 wheeler...lol


Thanks Man That is deff helpfull for when I do mine...Apreciate it..


----------



## johnny ukelele

dman66 said:


> Here is a post I started on the water pump seal - good info:
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...wHCp3eAMejC4lAuSw&sig2=wYlOEvMaLDF302bn0lSvzg


thank you for posting that


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Wish it would hurry up and get here...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Just got here and I'm ready to roll...


----------



## johnny ukelele

How's it going?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Just got it in...Had some trouble getting it out...but I think that it is working....took it for a short ride and checked the oil...and didn't look real bad...The old seal was shot...came out in 4 pieces.......Got the top piece of my snorkel sealed up...and now I'm thinking I'm going to have to jet....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

It is really hesitant to rev up...It's a ton better with the airbox lid off though...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Just ordered jets...from klein

This darn thing just won't idel...even with the adjustment screww all the way in...I guess that would be jets...And I only have WOT with the choke on...or airbox lid off...This thing is killing me lol...


----------



## johnny ukelele

What happens if you take the top piece of your snorkel off? Will it run proper again?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

It will rev up quicky but it won't idle very well again...it was idleing fine for a time...Now it has seemed to stop since I got coolant in the oil...


----------



## johnny ukelele

No...if it was running fine...it has to be something simple...like fouled plugs...it should still idle like it did...unless something drastic changed...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Let's think about this....by turning the idle knob clockwise, you are opening the butterflies in both carbs, letting more air into both carbs...so what have you done to restrict air to the carbs?

On the other hand,,,,,with the airbox lid off,,,,now you are totally opposite.....now you are getting too much air.....
For that jetting set~up anyway.....
But let's just talk about idle right now....
Are you telling me that the bike will not idle, with or without the airbox lid...

What is different from when it was running good?
Air filter in place?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Yes it won't idle no matter what I do...I guess I got to clean the carbs again and buy an air filter...because I don't have one...Never could afford it...but I installed a starter in a dodge ram the other day and got enough where I could buy now...

To restrict the air? I guess I extended the intake pipe...?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Yeah, but if the airbox lid is off, the snorkel is doing nothing at that point....hmmm

Ok....when it's real quiet...put your head down by the fuel tank....turn on the key, and see if you can hear your fuel pump....how long does it run for?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ir runs for about 2-3 seconds....


----------



## bruteraptor

johnny ukelele said:


> Lowe's or home depot.....its a 3"~2" rubber reducer...and only lowes sells the black pvc...the only piece I could not find in black was the street 90° that I have coming out of the top of that reducer....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------


hey johnny what kind of shut off valves do you have on your radiator hoses? i like that idea thinking about putting some on mine when i do rad relocate.


----------



## johnny ukelele

They are just ball valves from Lowe's or home depot....I believe they are gas/liquid valves....
I just did that so I don't have to drain it every time I have to take it apart....
I take my rack and radiator off in one piece....
Do your wiring to the fan and temp gauge with quick disconnects also....
Makes life much easier...


----------



## johnny ukelele

But the nipples coming off of my radiator was 7/8"(or something like that) and the rest of the hoses were 3/4"....
So the hoses that you see, between the radiator and the valves, are actually reducer hoses....
I ordered those off eBay I think....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok Micah.....that's what mine does too..
I took off my carbs yesterday and set them up just like yours.... (I think) 
Here is what I did....

Both needles in my carbs are...NBZL
I have the stock k40 pilots in both carbs....
K138 f....K142 r.....
1 1/2 turns out on my air/fuel screws.....

Now, what I need is a couple pics of your entire intake snorkel....
I am gonna put together a snorkel just like yours...
And tune my bike to your snorkel....
This should get you close since we have the same weather and elevation....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Oh man....I just thought of something.....have you ever had the fuel tank off or looked down inside of it with a flashlight? ?? How much fuel is in it now?


----------



## bruteraptor

thanks johnny thats i what thought you used after doing some googling but just wanted to be sure. having everything on quick disconnects make removing plastics alot easier. i hate removing my plastics already and with out your idea about shut off valves and quick disconnects it would make it even harder.


----------



## johnny ukelele

You're welcome!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Well Johnny I don't think you want to do that...I had to cut one of the rubber 90's...But Ok...Let me get you some pictures...

You didn't have to pull off your carbs! Thats a lot of work just to help me out...Apreciate ya man!


----------



## johnny ukelele

Lol....I had to cut mine down too....it's not a problem....as long as I get the same bends and length, I should be able to get it close....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Plus....now I am on a mission to find out what REALLY works...I'm gonna find out what works with stock jetting, and then I'm gonna find out what works with a wide open airbox...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Yeah, I'm wondering if you are sucking up trash from the fuel tank and stoppin up the jets in your carb....I put an inline filter so I could see how clean my fuel was....here's a pic.....


----------



## johnny ukelele

And relocated my petcock under the seat....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Had to reroute the left radiator hose also....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Well,,,,,guess I will try to get my risers mocked up today...
Can't leave them looking like this....


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele

Wish I would hit the lottery, so I could just ride, all the time!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Wow nice! It looks good!!

Wish My jets would get here...they shipped today


----------



## johnny ukelele

Eh, my bike is not very pretty...
But when I get new plastics...
I just hate that olive green color...
But hey!! 
Maybe I should have the seat recovered in pimento red,,,,,
Then it could be an olive!!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Lol ikr

what are you working on? I'm still waiting on jets...


----------



## johnny ukelele

I think that's all I have left to do is my risers of the snorkel above the plastics...and a couple liittle odds and ends...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Sweet! I wish I could get mine going...lol


----------



## johnny ukelele

I haven't heard mine run in a couple months now....
I'm getting really itchy to build a fire in her...
Was thinking today about throwing my original risers on, just so I can take her out for a little rip,,,,,,, to blow out the cob webs!!!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Lol

Still no jets...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

just got the jets....what size goes where again?


----------



## johnny ukelele

What jets did you get?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

135 and a 132


----------



## johnny ukelele

Those are main jets, which only comes into play at wide open throttle...they don't help idle...
Your bike came stock with k138 f....and k142 r....
The bigger jet in the rear cylinder, giving the rear cylinder more fuel to make it run cooler....because the front cylinder gets more air when you are running down the trail....
Does that make sense?
Did you open up your carbs?
Find anything thats making it not idle??
Did you see what the letters on the needles were??


----------



## johnny ukelele

I should have said main jets come into play at 3/4 to wide open throttle....Sorry


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

oh.Well I didn't have WOT either...I pulled the carb out...it was dirty...prolly from me not running with a air filter....I do have one now...I cleaned the carb...It's so clean you could eat out of it...I havn't put it on yet...because I didn't know what jets to put in it...put it seemed to have water in it...and had so water in the airbox...but idk how it got it there...it has been outside the past few days...and we got a lot of rain....but all the way in the airbox
? And I got a tune up kit of of ebay...

I guess the jets where a waste then? or should I put them in...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I had what looked like salt aqlmost in the carbs....how it got there is beyond me...but I have them spotless right now...but I havn't out them on the machine yet


----------



## johnny ukelele

Prolly getting it out of the fuel tank....I would go with stock jets since you did have it running good with those in at one time....but it's your call brother....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

maybe I should get a fuel filter...but what about the idling?


----------



## johnny ukelele

I don't know bro...at one time you told me it was starting and idling perfect....what happened after that, I don't know...if it's sucking water and salt out of the fuel tank, it will never run right until you get that figured out....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Ok so today I boiled the carb...Just to be sure...I cleaned every single piece on their...and went in with a magnifying glass to look at all the little pieces...ect after I boiled it I installed it....it ran. I was able to make it idle...but it doesn't stay at a steady idle... I can ride for a little bit...and then it will either rev way too high...or it will stall...or almost stall...Also I noticed that by looking down the barrels I could see light coming in around the edges of one of the butterfly's but not the other...which I would imagine they are not synced correctly and not allowing the one to close all the way...it is reallyyyy close...but not perfect...After I installed it with the stock main jets...it still had a small amount of hesitation....but nothing like before...and when I took the air box off...it ran way better...which I guess tells me that it is "starving for air"? so I guess I need to put in the bigger jets? Or do I need another snork out of the air box? I ran it down the road a small piece just to kick some dust up...and it ran alright but when I stopped it would either stall or rev way high...so I'm lost there...

I am learning so much on this whole project...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Revving by itself tells me airleak at the rubber boots....spray carb cleaner around intake while idling...


----------



## johnny ukelele

You boiled your carbs? With the plastic and rubber parts in them?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

No...I pulled out all the jets, floats, needles....everything...just had the caqrb bodies in there....


When I put my hand over the intake boots..without the carbs on...and cranking My hand sucks down hard on the first one and almost like a vacuum...even after I stop cranking...My hand is still held on by some sort of suction...However on the rear intake....My hand lets off as soon as I stop cranking...


----------



## johnny ukelele

But while you are turning motor over, they both suck the same...perfectly normal...
Let me explain....
If the motor stops with a valve open on the cylinder that you have your hand over...all the suction is going to escape out of the valves....whether it is intake or exhaust...doesn't matter, still not a sealed cylinder....
Does that make sense?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Omgosh.....I should have known that...lol thanks for pointing that out....
Ok so whats new...It not starts and idles werll...And I don't have to floor it either...fires right up everytime....I was a idiot and didn't tighen the carb clamps....which was my air leajk I guess....v


----------



## johnny ukelele

Yeah...I knew you had an airleak somewhere...good job buddy....now......how is it running between just off idle to half throttle?
And how is it running between 3/4 throttle and wide open....two answers.....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Hello??
Ok Micah...I got to thinking....
Think about this....your airbox is mounted to your frame and so is your motor....check your motor mounts....make sure your motor is not drooping....because if your motor mount holes are wallered out, and the motor is falling down towards the ground, and your airbox and carbs are mounted on the topside of the frame, it would pull the carbs right out of those rubber boots...just food for thought...
And you can look under your airbOx from the right side of the bike wirh your flashlight and see if the carbs are sealed up tight against the bottom of the airbOx....if it's not you will be able to see those brass tubes of the carbs shining out under there...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Sorry....I have been having trouble signing in....Anyway it idled and starts up great....In between idle and 1/4 throttle it runs great....Anywhere after that it for to hell....Fall. Flat on its face....Unless I take the airbox lid off....Then it is way better.....So i guess I failed on the snorkel job...OK...I will look at the airbox....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok buddy....I want you to try one thing for me....
I want you to go for a little ride and get going mid throttle where your bike is running good, then get your hands ready....right one on the throttle and your left thumb on the choke lever....
Then as you pin the throttle wide open, I want you to slide the choke lever on at the same time...
Then give me some feedback...
Because right now, we don't know if your bike is falling on its face because of lack of air, or lack of fuel....
Do this with Airbox lid on, and everything buttoned up....
When you open that choke circuit you are letting more fuel get thru the carbs...

I want to do all tests from this point on with lid on and everything in place...the key to this is to only change one thing at a time until we start changing to the better...
No you didn't do a bad job on the snorkel...this is just part of it....you are doing great....
Starts fine? Don't have to touch the throttle? Idles fine? Any popping? And midrange is good? You can ride for as far as you want at a steady 1/4 to 1/2 throttle and the motor runs smooth, with no popping or misses?
Just when you pin the throttle, it falls on its face?


----------



## johnny ukelele

http://vid61.photobucket.com/albums/h48/johnnyshreddz/Mobile Uploads/20170202_163436_zps0xocbup1.mp4


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele

http://vid61.photobucket.com/albums/h48/johnnyshreddz/Mobile Uploads/20170206_115715_zpsyuj8zzkb.mp4


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## Micah Haarhoff

OK johnny I have a problem. NY Spanish grade dropped and mom and dad are crazy mad....so they are making me sell the 4 wheeler...."you spend too much time with that when you should be studying ". I can keep the money.....but I feel like I have wasted your time.....all that kibd ness you showed me.....wasted....I learned a ton though.....I thank you so much
....I'll write some more later....


----------



## johnny ukelele

I sure hate to hear that brother...don't think of it as wasted time...think of it as a great learning experience...I do understand your parents side of things though...your study's have to come first...

Get your grades up buddy...you can do it...you learned so much in just a couple months on that quad...
You have a good brain Micah...
You have the world at your fingertips....
If you don't understand something, research it bro...
I didn't have that when I was growing up....
I had a set of encyclopedias...

Please stay in touch man,,,,
There are plenty of 4 wheelers out there....
It's not the end of the world...lol
I'm having problems with mine right now too...darn 4x4 actuators...
I will write more later...
gotta go to work...
How much you askin for your quad?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Oh, and since this is your thread....
I have to ask....
Do you mind if I keep it alive?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Of course! Keep the thread alive! It might help someone else down the road....

Yeah there are other ones.....But this one I know really well....I guess....

Idk yet...What would you say it's worth?


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

I appreciate all the time you spent teaching me....Do you have an email? Where we can keep in touch? Yes, not the end of the world...But sorta not fair...I mean it's just a number.....Oh well...Nothing I can do.....But all that work....Gosh....You where the best teacher I ever had....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Dude....if I were you......


I would put the bike up for sale for 5 thousand....nobody is gonna buy it for that much...and just don't mess with it....get your grades up....
And if somebody does give you 5k for it....good for you....now ya have the money to buy another one.....

An old guy told me one time that, something is only worth what the next guy is willing to pay for it....

Hope this helps you buddy...


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

He said I have to lower the price each week until it sales......Or I would.....Thanks Johnny . I will keep in touch


----------



## johnny ukelele

Well, how much....I could buy it and sell it back to ya later...
If ya really wanna keep the bike...
Dang man....you need to get crackin on them books before it sells....


----------



## johnny ukelele

I still remember when my dad made me throw my beer can collection away....
I'm so sorry Micah...
It is just material things though...
You will have another one....
Even bigger and badder than this one....
Take some pics of it before ya sell it though....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

No....I couldn't ask you to buy it....Something might happen.....And yeah....

Well.....I want a brute force....So.......This might be a chance.....


----------



## Micah Haarhoff

Thanks....


----------



## johnny ukelele

There ya go baby!
I'm gonna get a brute too!!

But I will keep this prairie....
I can't get rid of 'ol betsy...


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele

http://vid61.photobucket.com/albums/h48/johnnyshreddz/Mobile Uploads/20170217_173900_zpse6czhpip.mp4


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele

http://vid61.photobucket.com/albums/h48/johnnyshreddz/Mobile Uploads/20170221_160235_zpsnvzh1zns.mp4


----------



## johnny ukelele

Headed to gator run atv park in tatum tx tomorrow, Friday Feb 24th.....8 till 3....


----------



## johnny ukelele

Some of the crew...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Oh snap!!
This is what it looks like when you break a spark plug off in your head....


----------



## johnny ukelele

But now that I'm here, this is the part of the spark plug that I look at, when I read them...I am looking for a nice cream coffee color on the porcelain part of the plug...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Now, lets see what i have to do to extract these threads out of the head....fun fun...


----------



## johnny ukelele

Ok...not too bad of an extraction...good thing I had a set of snap~on extractors....
Worked well....


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## johnny ukelele

Springs, springs, and more springs....


----------



## johnny ukelele




----------



## KvfJosh

johnny ukelele said:


> Those are the pilot jets that you took out...now the main jets are right next to where you took the pilot jets out of....
> Heck, your screwdriver was hitting the towers of the main jets when you were unscrewing them...
> Then the emulsion tube is what the main jet is screwed into...
> You can take the emulsion tube out with a wrench...
> It has small holes in the side of it, like your pilot jets do....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------
> 
> The main jets have numbers stamped on them also...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------
> 
> They will be different #s though...
> Like a 138 and a 142...
> The small one being the front carb...


I have a question if u look through the emulsion tube should u be able to see through it or are these closed off?


----------

